# Acs 2016



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All, did anyone received ACS result in 2016?

Anyone who applied in 2015 and still waiting for their result or applied in 2016?


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Applied 20th dec, it's showing in progress from 30th dec.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Keep us posted. I may receive mine soon after yours.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

For what occupation code you applied?


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> Hi All, did anyone received ACS result in 2016?
> 
> Anyone who applied in 2015 and still waiting for their result or applied in 2016?


I also applied on 24th dec...and still waiting for acs results. Fingers crossed ..👉


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

belapmehta said:


> I also applied on 24th dec...and still waiting for acs results. Fingers crossed ..?dc49


You applied under which ANZSCO code?


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Ict BA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have applied for ACS Assessment in January 2016 under Senior IT Officer. Waiting for my Positive Approval Letter from ACS . I have 18 years of experience as IT Officer and Senior IT Officer . Qualification is MBA Finance and have prepared RPL as well. 

Just waiting and praying for Positive Outcome.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Mohsin*

Anzsco code 261313
experience senior it officer
cae test result 203 out of 210 ( equals to ielts 8 bands).
Prepared rpl .


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone else??


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> you applied under which anzsco code?


261313


----------



## Shoaib Younis (Jan 7, 2016)

*Contact Required.*



belapmehta said:


> I also applied on 24th dec...and still waiting for acs results. Fingers crossed ..👉


Hi Belap, Are you in bahrain? I am also in bahrain. Can you give me your contact number or personal email address please.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> Anyone else??


Hi,

My ACS got expired and I have applied for assessment again on 23rd December.
On 8th My application status has moved to 4th stage(with assessor)


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS got expired and I have applied for assessment again on 23rd December.
> On 8th My application status has moved to 4th stage(with assessor)


My case is very similar. Even my ACS got expired and I applied on 23rd Dec too, however it is still at "In Progress" stage.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Any more submissions / results?


----------



## Shoaib Younis (Jan 7, 2016)

*Anyone got ACS after 01-JAN*

Anyone applied for ACS in JAN and got result? :spit:


----------



## Shoaib Younis (Jan 7, 2016)

*How much time ACS is taking?*

Any ideas how much time ACS takes?:confused2:


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All,

My agent applied it on 23-12-2015 and the status is "Allocated".


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Shoaib Younis said:


> Any ideas how much time ACS takes?:confused2:


Last year, we have seen people getting it within 2 weeks. However for this year, the results are started coming out from last 2 days. (Due to holiday season)


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

aburaheel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent applied it on 23-12-2015 and the status is "Allocated".


Wow..that's good! Hope you will get the result this week.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

*ACS stages*

Can anyone out there tell me about stages in ACS.

What is Stage 1. is it Allocated
what is Stage 2. Is it in Process
What is Stage 3. Is it With Accessor
What is Stage 4. Is it Final Stage


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

in my case, with accessor 1st and then in progress.


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have applied for skill assessment under software engineer code on 22nd Dec. Its still showing in progress.

I think they verify the mark sheets as well as the experience which might some take some time?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

sujeets29 said:


> I have applied for skill assessment under software engineer code on 22nd Dec. Its still showing in progress.
> 
> I think they verify the mark sheets as well as the experience which might some take some time?


I am sure it will progress this week.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> My case is very similar. Even my ACS got expired and I applied on 23rd Dec too, however it is still at "In Progress" stage.


Today it moved to Stage 4.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I had applied for the ACS and they considered my education ICT Major but did not find it closely related to my occupation "Systems Analyst" So they had deducted 4 years out of my 7 years experience and due to which I will not be getting any points for experience. 

I have appealed them and waiting for the result. Has anybody else went through the same scenario?


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

I submitted mine on 8th Jan 2016 and got the result today (13th Jan 2016).


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

pavan_buzz said:


> I submitted mine on 8th Jan 2016 and got the result today (13th Jan 2016).


.

Dear Good to know you got yours ACS assessment . May i know which Anzsco code you applied


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

pavan_buzz said:


> I submitted mine on 8th Jan 2016 and got the result today (13th Jan 2016).


So, it took only 3-4 working days. Great.. May I know which code did you apply for?
I submitted mine today at 00:02am (Au time, I guess melbourne). Till now, the status is at stage 1. I hope to get before this weekend too and of cos with +ve result. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

Got my positive skill assessment today for software engineer code. I had originally submitted on 22 Jan. 

Next step is to give PTE-A exam on 3 Feb.


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Today, the status is changed from "Allocated" to "With Assessor". Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

sujeets29 said:


> Got my positive skill assessment today for software engineer code. I had originally submitted on 22 Jan.
> 
> Next step is to give PTE-A exam on 3 Feb.


Best of luck for your PTE!


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

I applied for software engineer code.


----------



## radhe (Jan 12, 2016)

I submitted my ACS under software engineer category on 11th Jan, and its still at stage 1, fee is paid, status is not assigned . Looks its taking more processing time these days, around 3 weeks ?


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

Submitted on 23rd Dec, Got positive response on 14th January  

I am B.E Computer from PUNE UNIVERSITY, I applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer) code, have total 11 years of Experience in Software development ( Java ) 

As per the ACS Result my education is equivalent to Bachelor in Computing in AUS and all my experience starting Dec 2004 is relevant to the applied Job Code, but then there is the statement which says "The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code." 

It appears TYPO ERROR to me - as it should be DECEMBER 2004 not Jan 2008. 

I am going to call them on Monday to discuss my case. 

I would highly appreciate if this forum can guide me before I call ACS. 

Cheers
YSW-Expat

B.E Computer, 11 Yr Experience : JOB Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Applied on 23rd Dec 
Positive Response on 14th January 
PTE : Planning for Mid Feb


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

ysw-expat said:


> Submitted on 23rd Dec, Got positive response on 14th January
> 
> I am B.E Computer from PUNE UNIVERSITY, I applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer) code, have total 11 years of Experience in Software development ( Java )
> 
> ...


Even if the education is highly relevant to experience, minimum 2 years is deducted by ACS


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

ysw-expat said:


> Submitted on 23rd Dec, Got positive response on 14th January
> 
> I am B.E Computer from PUNE UNIVERSITY, I applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer) code, have total 11 years of Experience in Software development ( Java )
> 
> ...



They will definitely deduct 2 years. Please go through assessment criteria. But you can reply to the same assessor and he will provide you all details in just 1-2 days.


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks funnybond4u, Agressive_OZ for quick response. 

Is it the same with your ACS results ?? will they always deduct 

Could you please point me the section in "Assessment Criteria" which talks about this. 

Thanks in advance guys 

Cheers
YSW


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi there,

I have submitted by case through my agent for Software Engineer on 7th Jan'16. Waiting for the ACS results

Regards
Jane


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

ysw-expat said:


> Thanks funnybond4u, Agressive_OZ for quick response.
> 
> Is it the same with your ACS results ?? will they always deduct
> 
> ...


Yes YSW, they will always deduct, even if it is closely related or even a perfect match. You have a look at the assessment criteria from the below link:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

Just received a positive assessment (post Australian study stream with 1 year of experience). Application was submitted on Jan 5.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

ysw-expat said:


> Thanks funnybond4u, Agressive_OZ for quick response.
> 
> Is it the same with your ACS results ?? will they always deduct
> 
> ...


Check this document Page 3.

_Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria._


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Mikh said:


> Just received a positive assessment (post Australian study stream with 1 year of experience). Application was submitted on Jan 5.


Congrats Mikh.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Many people receiving results who submitted in 2016. However 2015 ones are still pending...


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

funnybond4u said:


> Many people receiving results who submitted in 2016. However 2015 ones are still pending...


I thought, yours have already moved to stage 4? Havent received the email yet?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

tartee said:


> I thought, yours have already moved to stage 4? Havent received the email yet?


It's still in Stage 4 from 13th Jan.


----------



## hitlin37 (Jan 14, 2016)

News & Updates from ACS

Advance Notice - End of Year Closure 2015 
The ACS offices will be closed from Thursday 24th December 2015 and will re-open on Thursday 7th January 2016. Phone and email enquiries will be not be available during this time. 
Skill assessment applications can still be submitted via the Online Application Form
All skills assessments not completed before Thursday 24th December 2015 will be finalised after Thursday 7th January 2016.


I have applied on 11th Jan 2016 and it is still in Stage 1


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my ACS result today. my application moved to stage 4(with assessor) on 8th Jan and on 16th it again moved to in progress.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS result today. my application moved to stage 4(with assessor) on 8th Jan and on 16th it again moved to in progress.


Still waiting since 29-DEC :juggle:


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks funnybond4u, Agressive_OZ for sharing the links and the contents from the guideliness : sorry but I still could not find a line which **PRECISELY** talks about deduction of years ..

BTW I have sent email to ACS with my query : lets see what is their logic  

Heartiest Congratulations Mikh on getting positive response. 

Cheers
YSW-Expat.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

My application has moved to Stage 2 now.


----------



## rameshzombie (Jan 7, 2016)

Mine moved to stage 4 after 8 days... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

tartee said:


> My application has moved to Stage 2 now.


Saw it moved to stage 4 now.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> It's still in Stage 4 from 13th Jan.


Got the positive result today with 4 years deduction.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

ysw-expat said:


> Thanks funnybond4u, Agressive_OZ for sharing the links and the contents from the guideliness : sorry but I still could not find a line which **PRECISELY** talks about deduction of years ..
> 
> BTW I have sent email to ACS with my query : lets see what is their logic
> 
> ...


Dear YSW-Expat, do let us know whatever is the feedback from ACS. Thanks.


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

*ACS 2016 and # of Years deduction logic*

Hi All & Agressive_OZ 
I got a very detailed response from ACS and the explained the #of years deduction process, its same as the link you provided 
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

This is the Note on this link that we need to read to understand the logic. 
"lease Note: The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under
the skilled migration points test for the following application types" 

funnybond4u : Congratulations !!! 

Cheers
YSW


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

ahan.. so this explains everything then..


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

I have applied on 15th Jan 2016 as 'Software Engineer' and it is still in Stage 1.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

ysw-expat said:


> funnybond4u : Congratulations !!!
> 
> Cheers
> YSW


Thanks!!


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

bsendray said:


> I have applied on 15th Jan 2016 as 'Software Engineer' and it is still in Stage 1.


Same here applied on 14-Jan-2016 as SE but still stuck in Stage 1. :-(


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All , 

I have applied under System Analyst (261112 )and following are my timelines:-


ACS
Stage 1 - 4-Jan-2016
Stage 2 - 14-Jan-2016
Stage 4(With Assessor) - 18-Jan-2016
Stage 5 - ??? 


Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have applied under System Analyst (261112 )and following are my timelines:-
> 
> ...



Zizy, with how many points you are planning to file EOI?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Zizy, with how many points you are planning to file EOI?



I am planing for NSW with 55+5 points.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have applied under System Analyst (261112 )and following are my timelines:-
> 
> ...


Stage 4(With Assessor) is usually the longest stage I think when they are supposed to be going through your application in detail. Once that's done it will change to Stage 4(In Progress) and after that it should be pretty quick.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> I am planing for NSW with 55+5 points.


Ok. All the best then dear.. :cheer2:


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Stage 4(With Assessor) is usually the longest stage I think when they are supposed to be going through your application in detail. Once that's done it will change to Stage 4(In Progress) and after that it should be pretty quick.


These days timelines are quire short , ppl got result within a week during 4th stage. Hoping for the same.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone who applied in DEC and still waiting for ACS assessment result?


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Anyone who applied in DEC and still waiting for ACS assessment result?


My agent applied it on 23-Dec-2015 and the status is "With Assessor" since 13-Jan-2016.


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Same here applied on 14-Jan-2016 as SE but still stuck in Stage 1. :-(



Today my application moved to Stage 4(With Assessor).


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

i applied for acs assessment on 19-1-2016. credit card payment acknowledgemwnt received yeaterday. Now waiting for my positive assesament.
anzsco code 261313
expeeience 15 years same organizaton
documents already receivwd by ACS.

HOW MUCH TIME WILL IT TAKES. 
STAGES PLZ CONFIRM STAGES AS WELL


----------



## rameshzombie (Jan 7, 2016)

hamad35 said:


> i applied for acs assessment on 19-1-2016. credit card payment acknowledgemwnt received yeaterday. Now waiting for my positive assesament.
> anzsco code 261313
> expeeience 15 years same organizaton
> documents already receivwd by ACS.
> ...



You can refer my signature as an example.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

aburaheel said:


> My agent applied it on 23-Dec-2015 and the status is "With Assessor" since 13-Jan-2016.


Thanks aburaheel

Mine also is pending since 29-DEC. May i know which agent u applied through?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Ok. All the best then dear.. :cheer2:


Thanks and best of luck to you too


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

*ACS 2016 Results and Points Table*

Hi Friends, Agressive_OZ, funnybond4u

Could you please help me understand below text from my ACS result received on 15th Jan. The ACS officer did not responded to this question 

"The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"

1. what will be my eligible 'number of years experience' on 15th Jan 2016 ??
>> will it be 7 Years 11 months as result says "after January 2008" 
>> OR will it be 8 Years 

2. what will be my eligible 'number of years experience' on 15th Feb 2016, as I plan to apply for EOI after FEB??
>> will it be 8+ years 

I am asking this questions as 8+ years can earn me 15 Points. 

Here is my points table 
Points : 
25	: For Age between 33 to 39 
15 : For 8+ Years of work experience 
15	: B.E Computer 
10 : For my PTE score ( I am yet to appear for PTE ) 
====
65 Points 

Appreciate your guidnace


YSW-Expat
ACS CODE: 261312 - Developer Programmer	
ACS Applied on : 23rd Dec 2015
ACS Result on : 14th Jan 2016 ( 2 years deducted ) 
PTE : Planning for Mid Feb 
EOI : Planning for Feb End


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

ysw-expat said:


> Hi Friends, Agressive_OZ, funnybond4u
> 
> Could you please help me understand below text from my ACS result received on 15th Jan. The ACS officer did not responded to this question
> 
> ...



Dear YSW-Expat, The answer to 1st question is 7 years 11 months, while the answer to 2nd question is 8 years 15 days


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

*ACS 2016 and Points table*



Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear YSW-Expat, The answer to 1st question is 7 years 11 months, while the answer to 2nd question is 8 years 15 days


Thanks Agressive_OZ, so this mean I can only claim 15 points after Jan 2016. And this current experience will keep on increasing every month. Want to get this calculation right as lot of things riding of this 

Others please provide your expert advise. on the number of years calculations 

Cheers
YSW-Expat
ACS CODE: 261312 - Developer Programmer	
ACS Applied on : 23rd Dec 2015
ACS Result on : 14th Jan 2016 ( 2 years deducted ) 
PTE : Planning for Mid Feb 
EOI : Planning for Feb End


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have applied under System Analyst (261112 )and following are my timelines:-
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I just got my result from ACS following are my timelines:-

ACS
Stage 1 - 4-Jan-2016
Stage 2 - 14-Jan-2016
Stage 4(With Assessor) - 18-Jan-2016
Stage 4 (In Progress)- 20-Jan-2016
Stage 5 - 21-Jan-2016


Following is wording on the letter :-

Your Bachelor of Technology from XYZ University completed May 2007 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Your Diploma In Computer Science from XXX completed May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in
computing.
The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

ysw-expat said:


> Thanks Agressive_OZ, so this mean I can only claim 15 points after Jan 2016. And this current experience will keep on increasing every month. Want to get this calculation right as lot of things riding of this
> 
> Others please provide your expert advise. on the number of years calculations
> 
> ...



Yes, that is correct. You should get 15 points in FEB when you apply for EOI. All the best dear.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

*My ACS Progress*

Hi All,

My ACS timelines as follows.

Stage-I - 09-01-2016
Stage-II -18-01-2016
Stage-IV (In progress) - 21-01-2016
Stage-V - Waiting :juggle:

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Please update if anyone with same timelines like mine has got the ACS result. Much appreciated.


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear All,

Today my ACS status is changed to "Case Finalised" and on 5th stage. When I should expect the outcome?


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

aburaheel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today my ACS status is changed to "Case Finalised" and on 5th stage. When I should expect the outcome?


Check your email.


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Mikh said:


> Check your email.


I have just checked my email and it is not there. Since my agent applied it so I guess he would receive the email.

Anyway, thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

aburaheel said:


> I have just checked my email and it is not there. Since my agent applied it so I guess he would receive the email.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your quick reply.


Bro, did you get your assessment?


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

i applied for ACS on 19-01-2016. Waiting for my result . 

Anzsco Code: 261313 
Experience : 15 years as Senior IT Officer
Education : MBA Finance
CAE Result: 203 out of 210.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

I have received my ACS outcome letter today. Below are the timelines.

09-01-2016 - Filed (Stage-I)
18-01-2016 - (Stage-II)
18-01-2016 - (Stage-IV) - With Accessor
21-01-2016 - (State-IV) - In Progress
22-01-2016 - Received ACS +outcome

I am planning to file an EOI for 189 Independent subclass VISA early next week because ACS deducted 2 years of exp out of my overall 5 years of experience, so by Feb i will have 3 years of exp according to ACS outcome. Let me know any suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all


I have got email from acs team to submit all the certified documents for all the company documents & education documents.
I have certified for all my education transcripts and all the company experience certificate documents. 

Now my question is whether i should also get my payslips of all my companies worked to be certified from notary along with the bank statements as well?

Please help, i have to get on the bus.


Thanks!


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just education documents with detailed mark sheets and RnR reference letter from company should be certified . I uploaded original Mark sheets,certificates and RnR on ACS they asked me to provide certified true copy i did the same and uploaded again. Got result in next 3 days 

Best of luck.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, could any one please clarify that for ACS do we need certified true copy or notary ? on ACS website it says 

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words Certified True Copy of the Original
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated

i have done notary but notary guy in india did it on the back side of the page (blank page).. i am in london and i dont have any way now for him to do the notary again... in London notary is expensive for each page and i dont know if certified copy is accepted or not? please help


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

patelmilanb said:


> Hi, could any one please clarify that for ACS do we need certified true copy or notary ? on ACS website it says
> 
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
>  The words Certified True Copy of the Original
> ...


I did it with following stamps from Delhi and it was smooth assessment trust me. 25-30 Rupees per page.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

aburaheel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today my ACS status is changed to "Case Finalised" and on 5th stage. When I should expect the outcome?


Please check your email once. You should be getting the outcome by now.

Thanks,


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> I did it with following stamps from Delhi and it was smooth assessment trust me. 25-30 Rupees per page.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zizy



thanks .. but could you tell me if certified copy is ok.. or we need notary with red stamps and all? mine was done on the backside of the page.. see attached...


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

patelmilanb said:


> thanks .. but could you tell me if certified copy is ok.. or we need notary with red stamps and all? mine was done on the backside of the page.. see attached...



I am not sure much about it as per my suggestion try getting stamp which say valid outside india and true copy.

Seniors might be help you out here.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Take xerox of the originals and get the stamping done on it. That's sufficient.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a quick Query on ACS part. It would be really great if anyone can help me with this.

I am working as a Sr. Business Analyst (Let me brief on , What we do ?)

Provide ROI of media campaign and effectiveness , saturation points , retention rate of media camapaign. 
We also do modeling on Instore data, Trade data.
Processing of data in the summaries from so that tool can take that into the modeling.
Generally work on SAS,Excel,Unix,SPSS.


My Query is : 
1.As per the position mentioned in my Salaryslip , It can be consider as Business Analyst. But our domain is : Business Process Service -kind of KPO in inida. ( Will this fall under ICT Business analyst)
2.My Education is B.E.Computer from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 2009. ( Major Computer, subjects are ok for major in computer for the aus migration). then completed MBA Marketing in 2011. after that I am working as a Businfess Analyst in from past 4.2 year. 
Now, My main motive is to give extra five point to my spouse as she will be the main applicant.
Hence, I am having a question that will ACS provides me postive skill report for ICT Business analyst ?
What I am thinking is Education will not be a problem. the roles and responsibility can create a problem ?
If yes , Could you please tell me in which ANSZO code this profile suits? ( My main motive is to have a positive assessment by anyhow)


----------



## nidi (Sep 17, 2015)

For employment reference document, can a senior colleague sign it. 
Or it has signed by a manager or lead only?


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mohsin hamad khan

acs applied on 19-1-2016


still waiting for acs result.

Any one have any idea how much time it will take


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

I am trying to apply ACS for 261313 but it is not showing in online application. Can anybody suggest me?


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Respected All,

Is there anyone who has submitted his Skill Assessment to ACS on 19th January , 2016. I have no idea , how much time it will take any further. What is the timeframe of ACS these days. I am from Pakistan.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> Respected All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has submitted his Skill Assessment to ACS on 19th January , 2016. I have no idea , how much time it will take any further. What is the timeframe of ACS these days. I am from Pakistan.


Up to 12 weeks, per their stated service level agreement; however, they've been getting them done in 1 - 2 weeks recently.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Up to 12 weeks, per their stated service level agreement; however, they've been getting them done in 1 - 2 weeks recently.



Thanks mate for yours kind feedback. Wish to get my Positive Result in a week or two. How about you sir.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> Thanks mate for yours kind feedback. Wish to get my Positive Result in a week or two. How about you sir.


Me? Oh, I'm just relaxing. Had my 189 granted to me earlier in the month, just been booking up flights and hotels for a little activation holiday for my birthday next month. Then the big move at the end of this tax year (ideally), or next. Depends how quickly I can sell a few properties over here.

Good luck!


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Happy birthday*



ScotDownUnder said:


> Me? Oh, I'm just relaxing. Had my 189 granted to me earlier in the month, just been booking up flights and hotels for a little activation holiday for my birthday next month. Then the big move at the end of this tax year (ideally), or next. Depends how quickly I can sell a few properties over here.
> 
> Good luck!



U might be very busy then and Happy Birthday in Advance . May u have more to come. I pray all goes good for you. I will update you regarding my result when it is done Till then take care and wish you safe journey to AUSTRALIA.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> U might be very busy then and Happy Birthday in Advance . May u have more to come. I pray all goes good for you. I will update you regarding my result when it is done Till then take care and wish you safe journey to AUSTRALIA.


Cheers buddy. Fingers crossed for everyone still in the application / waiting game. Not enjoyable, and I hang around here to help how I can 

Toodles!
:yo:


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

at the end of this tax year (ideally), or next. Depends how quickly I can here.

Good luck![/quote]



ScotDownUnder said:


> Cheers buddy. Fingers crossed for everyone still in the application / waiting game. Not enjoyable, and I hang around here to help how I can
> 
> Toodles!
> :yo:


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> Can i add you in facebook. I want to be in contact with you. In a near future if I am blessed with OZ visa will enjoy altogether . my email address is just send me ur facebook id


Afraid I don't use social media, sorry.

And you best remove your personal email address before a moderator comes along, does it for you, and then gives you a ticking off.


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

bsendray said:


> I have applied on 15th Jan 2016 as 'Software Engineer' and it is still in Stage 1.


I got the +ve result today.

ACS - 261313
Stage 1 - 15-Jan-2016
Stage 2 - 20-Jan-2016
Stage 4a - 20-Jan-2016
Stage 4b - 25-Jan-2016
Stage 5 - 27-Jan-2016


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Congratulations*



bsendray said:


> I got the +ve result today.
> 
> ACS - 261313
> Stage 1 - 15-Jan-2016
> ...



Congratulations Brother. Good to know you are through. I had applied on 19-01-2015. What do you think when will i have my result. My code is also 261313 with 15 years of experience ,MBA Finance , applied with RPL .


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> Congratulations Brother. Good to know you are through. I had applied on 19-01-2015. What do you think when will i have my result. My code is also 261313 with 15 years of experience ,MBA Finance , applied with RPL .


Thanks Bro. Usually it takes 7 or 8 working days to move to stage 5. 
What's your current stage? If it is in stage 4a(with Assessor), it takes 3 or 4 working days to move to state 4b(In Progress) and one more working day to move to stage 5 & receive the result.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

bsendray said:


> Thanks Bro. Usually it takes 7 or 8 working days to move to stage 5.
> What's your current stage? If it is in stage 4a(with Assessor), it takes 3 or 4 working days to move to state 4b(In Progress) and one more working day to move to stage 5 & receive the result.



its in stage 2. But i have no idea about stage 4a and 4b. What is this stage all about


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> its in stage 2. But i have no idea about stage 4a and 4b. What is this stage all about


Stage 2 - Assessor is assigned to your application but the Assessor is not yet started to assess your documents because he/she might be occupied in another application. 
Stage 4(a & b) - Once your assessor start to assess your application, it will be moved to stage 4a(With Assessor). If your assessor doesn't need additional documents and going to complete the verification/evaluation, it will be moved to stage 4a(In Progress)
Stage 5 - Once the verification/evaluation is completed


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> its in stage 2. But i have no idea about stage 4a and 4b. What is this stage all about


In Stage 4, your application is first moved to "With Assessor" and then it moves to "In Progress" statuses. People refer to these statuses as Stage 4a and 4b.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the lovely feedback. Got it now. Just pray for my positive result guys


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I applied for assessment under Systems Analyst.. My roles and responsibilities match with this code, however, they assessed positively for one Organization but not for the other one. Please suggest as what can be the best step to take now? 

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi All,
I applied for ACS with RPL, I got positive result today. below is my timeline.

Stage 1 : 19 Jan 2015
Stage 4 : 20 Jan 2015 (With Assessorm It didn't moved to in Progress)
Stage 5 : 29 Jan 2015

There was no Stage,2,3 or 4b.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS with RPL, I got positive result today. below is my timeline.
> 
> Stage 1 : 19 Jan 2015
> ...



congratulations brother. Just waiting for my Result as well I have applied under ANZSCO CODE 261313 with an RPL. so what are your overall points and what about IELTS


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

hamad35 said:


> congratulations brother. Just waiting for my Result as well I have applied under ANZSCO CODE 261313 with an RPL. so what are your overall points and what about IELTS


Hi Hamad,
I applied under 261313, with CAE 186, Over all points are 60.


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Hi Hamad,
> I applied under 261313, with CAE 186, Over all points are 60.


i have scored 203 in CAE. 
and applied for ACS on 19-01-2016
still waiting for acs result


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like ACS has slowed down a bit, they were slow... then really fast for sometime.. and now averaging out about 2 weeks.

Good luck guys!


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS with RPL, I got positive result today. below is my timeline.
> 
> Stage 1 : 19 Jan 2015
> ...


.


what was yours ref no . Just want to match with my ACS Ref no .


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, 
Need help. I have 9 years of experience and as per posts on this forum, my Grad is ICT major. 
For 2 yrs, I worked with company A (mar2007 to Jan2009). Jan 2009 to Jan 2013, company B and Jan 2013 till date company C. I have asked for Referral letter from company B and it will not be a problem for company C as well. 
Issue is that the company A is now closed so cannot get any referral letter. SD is also an issue since all the mangers I knew have changed jobs. 

If ACS finds my education closely related to ANZSCO Code, I will loose 2 years which is fine as I will still get 10 points. But if not, I will get only 5.

I want to know: since I don't have any references for company A, should I send the joining and relieving letter to ACS? OR discard it totally? Also who can confirm if BCA from IGNOU is closely related to ANZSCO 263111? 


Age : 25 pts
Eng: 10 pts (exptd) 
Education: 15 pts

As of now, I have 50. So I am hoping to get minimum 10 from experience. Please advice. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

is there any one who has been called by ACS for employment verification in ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT process. What do they actually ask for and when do they call? I mean Timings


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hamad35 said:


> is there any one who has been called by ACS for employment verification in ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT process. What do they actually ask for and when do they call? I mean Timings


I have never heard of such, only rumors that it is possible.


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

My ACS timeline (261312) : 

ACS application submission : 12/1/2016
ACS asked for an attestation : 19/1/2016
Submitted the new docs : 23/1/2016
Acknowledgement that the docs are OK and the profile is being assessed : 25/1/2016


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

My agent applied for ACS assessment for 261111 on 29-DEC-2015 and my case was finalized on 29-JAN-2016, but till today my agent did not get the ACS result. As per them they have raised it with ACS but ACS is not responding.. Can this happen?

Can someone guide me how to move forward. I am stuck. Plus my agent is not giving me any kind of details. Is there any forum or panel where I can screw the agent?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All My agent applied for ACS assessment for 261111 on 29-DEC-2015 and my case was finalized on 29-JAN-2016, but till today my agent did not get the ACS result. As per them they have raised it with ACS but ACS is not responding.. Can this happen? Can someone guide me how to move forward. I am stuck. Plus my agent is not giving me any kind of details. Is there any forum or panel where I can screw the agent?


This forum is for sure not for that.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> This forum is for sure not for that.


Indeed; however, I think this might just be a troll playing up to their (badly misspelled) pseudonym...


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

amorad said:


> My ACS timeline (261312) :
> 
> ACS application submission : 12/1/2016
> ACS asked for an attestation : 19/1/2016
> ...


Just received my positive result , 4/2/2016


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Nopes, any update on your assessment bro ?



hamad35 said:


> is there any one who has been called by ACS for employment verification in ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT process. What do they actually ask for and when do they call? I mean Timings


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello All , 

Went through different threads but finding it difficult to get this information . I am just concerned about the timelines . 

1) Is there any timeline by when we should do the ACS ? What I meant to say is whether we have any deadline to Submit ACS for the financial year 2015 . 

2) When is the last day by which I can apply for ACS , Expression of Interest ?

Your help will be most appreciated . Thanks in advance .


----------



## Vasantharajaa OV (Jan 7, 2016)

amorad said:


> My ACS timeline (261312) :
> 
> ACS application submission : 12/1/2016
> ACS asked for an attestation : 19/1/2016
> ...


Hi amorad, 

My Wife have applied on 1st Feb 2016 and today the status has been changed to the stage 3 . However she didn't receive any email for the document from the assessment team. Can you please let me know how it was in ur case.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Applied ACS*

PTE cleared in first attempt with overall score-79.
L:75
W:79
R:80
S:90

Submitted ACS form yesterday and got the status moved to Stage 4-"WITH ACCESSOR".

Waiting for further updates.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sragou13 said:


> PTE cleared in first attempt with overall score-79. L:75 W:79 R:80 S:90 Submitted ACS form yesterday and got the status moved to Stage 4-"WITH ACCESSOR". Waiting for further updates.:fingerscrossed:


How many points you think you gonna have?
And what anzsco?

Good luck


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> How many points you think you gonna have?
> And what anzsco?
> 
> Good luck


I think I may get 60 or 65. I applied for Software Engineer.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Went through different threads but finding it difficult to get this information . I am just concerned about the timelines .
> 
> ...


Please help Senior members


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

vish555 said:


> Please help Senior members


ACS and EOI can be submitted any time around the year, there is no timeline. Once you do ACS, it will be valid for 2 years and EOI will be valid only if you are able to score minimum 60 points either through 189, 190 or 489 visa.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I submitted acs for anzco code - developer prgmer(261312) on feb 1st.

Please find below timelines

Stage 1 - feb 1st
Stage 2 - feb 2nd
Stage 3 - skipped 
Stage 4 (with assesor) - feb 4th

Anybody submitted in similar date? Need to know rough date on when can I get a response from acs


Thanks all..


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

My status is shown as "Ready to assess",when I refresh the page and then is shown as " With assessor".

Not sure what this means. Any idea???


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> ACS and EOI can be submitted any time around the year, there is no timeline. Once you do ACS, it will be valid for 2 years and EOI will be valid only if you are able to score minimum 60 points either through 189, 190 or 489 visa.



Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

Vasantharajaa OV said:


> Hi amorad,
> 
> My Wife have applied on 1st Feb 2016 and today the status has been changed to the stage 3 . However she didn't receive any email for the document from the assessment team. Can you please let me know how it was in ur case.


She should be receiving the email shortly , check the Junk-Spam folders.

The email should contain a link that gives you the ability to upload new docs as per their request .


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm applying for ACS in the next couple of days and had a few questions. 

1. My degree certificate currently shows my name as Sridhar V when the passport and other docs show as Sridhar Venkataraman. Is that a problem?

2. Is it absolutely necessary to have the "Certified true copy of the originial" stamp in the notarized documents? All I see is that they have the Notary Public stamp and also attested by. Is that sufficient?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Hi, I'm applying for ACS in the next couple of days and had a few questions. 1. My degree certificate currently shows my name as Sridhar V when the passport and other docs show as Sridhar Venkataraman. Is that a problem? 2. Is it absolutely necessary to have the "Certified true copy of the originial" stamp in the notarized documents? All I see is that they have the Notary Public stamp and also attested by. Is that sufficient?


1. I would say its not acceptable, full surname must be shown.

2. The wording is important, i certified documents first and it said: "original seen by notary" - agent did not accept it, asked to get with wording: certified true copy of the original. He said they are picky.


----------



## bharat_sethi (Feb 5, 2016)

My ACS timeline (261313) : 

Stage 1 : 30/01/2016
Stage 2 : 01/02/2016
Stage 3 : Skipped
Stage 4a: 02/02/2016
Stage 4b: 08/02/2016
Result : ..............


----------



## Vasantharajaa OV (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi amorad,

She had an look into her spam\Junk no emails has been received yet.Her status has been changed to awaiting for documents on 5th feb 2015 but till today she didn't receive any emails.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Help required.

Company 1. March 2007 to Jan 2009.
Getting SD from an old manager who is now in my company.
Since he will be writing the SD, is it required for him to mention his then emp ID, the then designation and exit date from the old company?

who is going to be "Witness Before me"? Is it the notary?

I have form 16 and form 26AS for assessment year 2009-10.
I have salary slips for the month of jul 2008, aug 2008 nov 2008, dec 2008 and jan 2009.
So no proof for the first year. I do have offer letter and relieving letter.
I am trying to get the bank statement for 2 years.

For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?

Company 2. Jan 2009 to Jan 2013.

I had sent a mail to a manager whom I reported to earlier (At the time of exit, he was not my manager) who has approved my RnR. No I will send the approval mail to HR for referral letter. This will have "this manager's" details.

I have 2/3 salary slips from the last year, all year's form 26AS and ITR.
I have the bank statements for these 4 years but the credit does not say the company name. It only says "by salary".
For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?

please advice.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

rajat_delhi said:


> Help required.
> 
> Company 1. March 2007 to Jan 2009.
> Getting SD from an old manager who is now in my company.
> ...


Company A:
Yes, he must mention that. Emp ID can be seen on his service certificate... so no need to mention.

I, XYZ, residing at <Address>, India and working as <Designation> at <Current Organization> from July 2014 to till date solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm as follows:
Mr. <Your Name> (Date of Birth xxxx) was full-time paid permanent employee of <Organization Name> as <Your Designation> from 09-xxx-2008 to 04-xxx-2010. His average working hours were 45 hours per week. 
The gross annual salary for <Name> was xxxxx INR per annum.

<Name> was working under my direct supervision at the office address: <Address>
I was employed with the company as <Designation> from <Date till Date>

who is going to be "Witness Before me"? Is it the notary? ----- Yes

Better to use Form 16 as it has Company name on it.

Use 1 or 2 salary slips for a year. Try to get Bank Statement

Company 2:

Yes, that's enough.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Is there anyone who had applied ACS in February?


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Is there anyone who had applied ACS in February?


I did it on 08 Feb.. It's in Stage 4a now.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool.I submitted mine on 5th and I still see my status in "With Assessor ".


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess it's much quicker now than what it was in Jan 2016, I guess. So, just be patient


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

Vasantharajaa OV said:


> Hi amorad,
> 
> She had an look into her spam\Junk no emails has been received yet.Her status has been changed to awaiting for documents on 5th feb 2015 but till today she didn't receive any emails.


Try to email them , you may get the email address from the first email which has been sent when the profile has been assigned to an assessor .


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Me and my wife filed ACS application together on 9th Feb evening.
Both of us are in Stage 4 (With Assessor). Hoping to get the assessment done by 16th so that I can file EOI before next draw which is on 17th.

Seeing the comments here from others, there is a very remote chance for that to happen but still fingers crossed.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

I filed on feb 1st mrng and it is still in stage 4


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

sridharv86 said:


> I did it on 08 Feb.. It's in Stage 4a now.


Any Idea what is the difference between 4a and 4b??


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

abhisve said:


> Any Idea what is the difference between 4a and 4b??


4a is "with assessor" and 4b is "In progress". Once it reaches to "In Progress" then you will get the letter within 2-3 days max.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a positive result today.. 

Filed on feb 1st


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

vivz said:


> I got a positive result today..
> 
> Filed on feb 1st


When did it reach to Stage4. Just wanted to have an idea about the time it takes after reaching to stage4.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

No status change as of today which means next status update would be on monday again.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Shantanu16 said:


> vivz said:
> 
> 
> > I got a positive result today..
> ...



Stage 4 with assesor from feb 4th abd moved to in progress today morning.. Afternoon moved to final stage and received the email


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

vivz said:


> Stage 4 with assesor from feb 4th abd moved to in progress today morning.. Afternoon moved to final stage and received the email


Ok Nice. Congrats bro. So how much points do you have now for 189 .?


----------



## raghav. (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Belap,
I am new to this and preparing my documents for ACS assessment. I am working as lead software engineer and applying under same occupation, 261313. I am stuck on reference letter. I have received the reference letter from my previous company and they have mentioned the set of duties and responsibilities. However, I believe, it just covers the 50-60% of duties as mentioned under software engineers occupation in ACS Assessment guidelines.
Would you mind sharing your jobs and responsibility you have submitted to ACS just for my understanding. *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*
Thanks for your help


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Status changed to In progress this morning. Hoping to see it come to finalised today.


----------



## Vasantharajaa OV (Jan 7, 2016)

My case finalized and got results on 10th Feb. So fast...


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Vasantharajaa OV said:


> My case finalized and got results on 10th Feb. So fast...


When did you apply ?


----------



## Vasantharajaa OV (Jan 7, 2016)

Shantanu16 said:


> When did you apply ?


I applied on Feb 1st....


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Vasantharajaa OV said:


> I applied on Feb 1st....


Great. So it took 7 working days. I applied on 9th Feb and hoping to get the assessment done by 16th so that I can file my EOI for 17th Draw.  

My application is already in Stage4. When it reached to stage4(With assessor) for u ?


----------



## Vasantharajaa OV (Jan 7, 2016)

Shantanu16 said:


> Great. So it took 7 working days. I applied on 9th Feb and hoping to get the assessment done by 16th so that I can file my EOI for 17th Draw.
> 
> My application is already in Stage4. When it reached to stage4(With assessor) for u ?




I'm not sure whether this happened to others. Instead of moving my application from stage 2 to stage 4 they moved my application to stage 3, didnt received any email regarding this.
I contacted acs via email but no response, so I dialed in and explained the issue and my mistake they moved my application to stage 3. On Feb 8th they moved my application to Stage 4 and as said earlier i got my results on Feb 10th.

And whats your scores on IELTS/PTE


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Vasantharajaa OV said:


> I'm not sure whether this happened to others. Instead of moving my application from stage 2 to stage 4 they moved my application to stage 3, didnt received any email regarding this.
> I contacted acs via email but no response, so I dialed in and explained the issue and my mistake they moved my application to stage 3. On Feb 8th they moved my application to Stage 4 and as said earlier i got my results on Feb 10th.
> 
> And whats your scores on IELTS/PTE


Cool. I tried IELTS once but couldn't clear it because on 6.5 in writing. Then I wrote PTE and got 65+ in first attempt. 

:fingerscrossed: for ACS now. If I get it by Tuesday then hopefully I may get an invite on that evening itself. Right now all depends on how fast I will get my ACS assessment.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Shantanu16 said:


> vivz said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 4 with assesor from feb 4th abd moved to in progress today morning.. Afternoon moved to final stage and received the email
> ...


I submitted eoi for 261312 - developer programmer with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 visa


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wish to see final status today.Status still on "in progress" since saturday.


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Wish to see final status today.Status still on "in progress" since saturday.


Surely you will get it today....All the best....
I am still waiting to get my status changed to In Progress from With Assessor. Just two days left for next draw... Time running out..


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

My application changed status to "In Progress" yesterday (didn't know ACS worked on Sundays too) and got my positive assessment today. Pretty sure people who had in stage 4b will get the letters today.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

I had submitted ACS on 6th Feb 2016.
Got a Reply with assessment today i.e 15th Feb 2016.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Congrats Abhishek. Did you receive it now and when did the status change to finalized.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

sragou13 said:


> Congrats Abhishek. Did you receive it now and when did the status change to finalized.


Hi Sragou, 

Applied on 6th Feb around 15:00 IST 
Application status changed to stage 4 on 10th Feb. 
I checked my application assessment yesterday(14th Feb) @23:00 IST, the status was In Progress.
Today 15th Feb at 10 AM IST I received an email from ACS with the PDF attached with result.

Hope I have answered your query

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

So i have received roles and responsibilities on HR letterhead from all my employers. However they do not contain the phone number of the personal who signed it and also does not mention the designation of the person signing it. It just says "HR services" and the signature.

Are these acceptable by ACS?


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i have received roles and responsibilities on HR letterhead from all my employers. However they do not contain the phone number of the personal who signed it and also does not mention the designation of the person signing it. It just says "HR services" and the signature.
> 
> Are these acceptable by ACS?


You should be good. I don't think they expect the phone # of the HR person who signed the form. If I remember correctly, even the sample reference letter in ACS does not have the phone #


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> You should be good. I don't think they expect the phone # of the HR person who signed the form. If I remember correctly, even the sample reference letter in ACS does not have the phone #



It has the signature but also no name and designation of the HR.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Satsah, have you heard received your response from ACS


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

GoAussie2016 said:


> It has the signature but also no name and designation of the HR.


I think that could be a problem because as per ACS guidelines it is necessary. I'm not too sure - may be other seniors in this forum can help you.


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys..I applied for ACS along with my wife on 10th Feb below is the status of both Applications :-

My-ACS :- With Assessor...looks like it will take two more days to get finalized.
Wife's ACS :- In-Progress....She should get the ACS report by tomorrow.


----------



## asad91 (Feb 15, 2016)

I applied on 4th Feb, changed to In Progress on 11th Feb ... still in progress  ... wondering if I should expect a decision today???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

asad91 said:


> I applied on 4th Feb, changed to In Progress on 11th Feb ... still in progress  ... wondering if I should expect a decision today???


I would say any day this week.


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

asad91 said:


> I applied on 4th Feb, changed to In Progress on 11th Feb ... still in progress  ... wondering if I should expect a decision today???


You might have got the Application status link in email.
Login and you will be able to see which step is the application in.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure whats holding so long.But status still In progress since saturday.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Received +ve assesment today.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome sragou.. Happy for you.. 
I am presently working on my ACS application..

By the way do we need to just do a skill assessment or we also need to "Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)".


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am going to do ACS for my spouse who is working as developer programmer. 
Regarding that, I am having below queries on assessment part. It would be great if you could help me on this front. 

Education Document:
1. Bachelor in computer Engineering Degree completed in July 2009 (as per the last semester mark-sheet which I am going to submit). I am having a simple query on what date will ACS assess under the degree cirtified date?
- As you must know that, In India Degree certificate is awarded after 6-9 month on convocation day. Hence, in the degree certificate it is Jan 2010. 
Query: Will it required to submit a proof of eligible date of degree completion of July 2009 or ACS will take a reference of last semester mark sheet and grant the degree is being awarded on July 2009? 
Please note, I am confused on how ACS will see the document, if ACS called to the university (North Gujarat Uni), they will also tell that degree is awarded on June 2009 but in the degree certificate it is mentioned on Jan 2010

2. Employment:

In Final semester, My Spouse have completed her intern ship of 6 month and worked for next 2 year in the same company. That internship was from Jan 2009 to June 2009. However, During that period She was paid by cash ( I can show the salary slip and HR letter stating the same but it was not credited in Bank), Will ACS consider this under the employment? As it was 40 hours per week and Full time. 

What I am planning is: Want to earn 10 point for employment, if they cut the first two year of Jan 2009 to Dec 2011, I will have Jan 2012 to Jan 2016 (Full 5 year) for clamming 10 Point.
At the End , I only need to show Jan 2012 to Jan 2016 to CO. Right ?


Regards,
-Ajay


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello there,
RPL is not required.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ajay23888 said:


> In Final semester, My Spouse have completed her intern ship of 6 month and worked for next 2 year in the same company. That internship was from Jan 2009 to June 2009. However, During that period She was paid by cash ( I can show the salary slip and HR letter stating the same but it was not credited in Bank), Will ACS consider this under the employment? As it was 40 hours per week and Full time.



First of all any intership is not considered as skilled employment by ACS or DIBP.
Secondly any employment during or before your skilled education met date is NOT considered as well. As per definition any internship during education cant be considered full time.doesn't matter how many hours you actually worked.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Internship*

Just look at the Guide page number 13. Below thing is mentioned , So could you please just double check the same ?

Other Types of Work Experience
Volunteer work can be considered if there is a specific contract in place which should be submitted with
a reference that states the duties and hours worked. Internships may be considered if the work is paid
and at a suitable professional level.
Work expressed to be at a trainee or junior level is not normally considered unless a qualification has
already been awarded as foundation for the skills needed to perform the duties.






Danav_Singh said:


> First of all any intership is not considered as skilled employment by ACS or DIBP.
> Secondly any employment during or before your skilled education met date is NOT considered as well. As per definition any internship during education cant be considered full time.doesn't matter how many hours you actually worked.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ajay23888 said:


> Just look at the Guide page number 13. Below thing is mentioned , So could you please just double check the same ?
> 
> Other Types of Work Experience
> Volunteer work can be considered if there is a specific contract in place which should be submitted with
> ...


How you will prove internship is paid? You need bank statement proof or Income tax return. Secondly as i said before its clearly written that any emploment, internship "unless qualification has already been awarded" which is July 2009 in your case wont be considered even though its full time and paid.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Vikram
I am yet to apply for ACS, can you please share your professional experience, your experience letters etc? I may be in for a similar thing as I have worked for two different organisations.
TIA


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Any SAP consultants where who have applied for Systems analyst or business analyst for ACS?


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Happy to share here.

I have received my ACS report today and results are positive.

Thanks!!
Jane


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

I applied acs on 14th feb , its still in stage 2 ..any one applied around same time? how many days it's taking currently from stage 2 to stage 4??


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

janeriz26 said:


> Happy to share here.
> 
> I have received my ACS report today and results are positive.
> 
> ...


how long it took from stage 2 to stage 3/4?


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Anybody who have recently got the ACS results, what is the standard years of Experience they are deducting.

I have currently 8.5 yrs of exp..if they are deducting 4 yrs, I will get 5 points but if they are deducting 2 years i might get 10 

I am applying under 261111 ICT Business analyst.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

thamt said:


> how long it took from stage 2 to stage 3/4?



It took a month's time for me.


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Also can anyone confirm of the age bracket for calculation of points.
I am 32 yrs old . How many point should I be looking for.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

shreearchie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who have recently got the ACS results, what is the standard years of Experience they are deducting.
> 
> ...



if you are through RPL mode then they are deducting 6 years .


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

I have B.tech in ACS which was considered as below when I got my ACS done 3 yrs ago.

"Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Engineering from XXXXXX University completed August 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with
a major in computing"


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

shreearchie said:


> Also can anyone confirm of the age bracket for calculation of points.
> I am 32 yrs old . How many point should I be looking for.


for Age between 25- 32 :- 30 points are given as per dbip site.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

shreearchie said:


> I have B.tech in ACS which was considered as below when I got my ACS done 3 yrs ago.
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Engineering from XXXXXX University completed August 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with
> a major in computing"


Am not sure on this whether 2 or 4 years deduction, mine is RPL mode.


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

ANZSCO: 261313

Submission: 06 Jan
Result: 25 Jan

2 degrees: BS in Electronics and Communications Eng'g and MT in Knowledge Eng'g
- deducted 4 from total years of experience
- some experiences were not counted as relevant so submitted for review with "updated" documents on experiences assessed as not relevant

--------------

Review Submission: 04 Feb
Review Result: 08 Feb

After review, all experiences have been assessed relevant


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi shreearchie have you already filed your ACS. If not then you can review the below for points 

http://www.visabureau.com/australia/immigration-points-test.aspx


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum. 
I have applied for ACS yesterday and today they asked me for additional documents. They asked me for my degree certificate.
I don't have my masters degree certificate. i have marksheets only. i did my masters correspondence. Now they asked me for my masters degree certificates. what shld i do? shld i reply them i dont have degree certificate?
coz i get only marksheets from my university not degree certificate.


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Have applied for ACS on 
13 Feb 2016.

Got a positive reply today, I.e.

19th Feb 2016. 

Faster than expected. 
Good luck to all who are awaiting results.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saraaa said:


> Hi everyone! Have applied for ACS on 13 Feb 2016. Got a positive reply today, I.e. 19th Feb 2016. Faster than expected. Good luck to all who are awaiting results.


Congrats!

Please update your details on the tracker )


----------



## nidi (Sep 17, 2015)

I had submitted ACS on 9 Feb. It was in Stage 4 until now. But yesterday Stage changed to 3, asking for additional documents.

Email says: "Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
Certified copy of your complete transcript of results for the Bachelor we require all semesters "

I had already attached all documents in ACS application. Degree Certificate + All 8 semester marksheets.

Can anyone please help me here?


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

nidi said:


> I had submitted ACS on 9 Feb. It has in Stage 4 until now. But yesterday Stage changed to 3, asking for additional documents.
> 
> Email says: "Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> Certified copy of your complete transcript of results for the Bachelor we require all semesters "
> ...


Were your marksheets not certified ?(notarized True Copy)
Also have you submitted the marksheets of all semesters ? If you have submitted all the marksheets (notarized True Copy) along with degree certificate then there should not be any problem.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a query with ACS on how they calculate my degree completion date?
(261312- developer programmer)
I am from India, and in our county Most of the University are awarding degree after 6-8 month (let’s say on convocation day) . 
I am from India and completed the Graduation in Bachelor in computer science degree in July 2009 ( It was from June 2005 - July 2009 - 4 years). Hemchandracharya North Gujarat University.
But in my degree cirtificare it is mentioned that degree awarded date is Jan 2010. 
Case 1 : If I submit all the marksheet and only Degree certificate ?
Does ACS award me completion date as on July 2009 based on last semester marksheet ? or they will ignore that and use only mentioned date of degree certificate which is Jan 2010 ?
Case 2 : If I get a provisional degree certificate from University which indicates the eligible completion date is July 2015. And submit this : all mark sheet + provisional certificate ( I will not give degree cirti here to reduce any miss communication)
In this case 2 , Will I get the completion date as July 2009 in my ACS report ?
Or tell me what should I do ?


----------



## nidi (Sep 17, 2015)

Shantanu16 said:


> Were your marksheets not certified ?(notarized True Copy)
> Also have you submitted the marksheets of all semesters ? If you have submitted all the marksheets (notarized True Copy) along with degree certificate then there should not be any problem.



All my marksheets are notarized as well with True Copy labelled just like other documents. Thats why I am wondering why I received this email?


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

nidi said:


> All my marksheets are notarized as well with True Copy labelled just like other documents. Thats why I am wondering why I received this email?


Better you call them and get it clarified.


----------



## nidi (Sep 17, 2015)

Shantanu16 said:


> Better you call them and get it clarified.


Thanks. Have uploaded the documents again and replied back on ACS mail for "document needed".

If needed, will call them on Monday.


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, anyone applied for ACS accessment on 15th feb and got the result already ?
I have applied on 15th feb. awaiting results.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

I've applied for ACS assement for 261313 through RPL mode, the result letter from ACS talks about the experience only and it is positive for my above job code.

However, i don't see the information related to my education, whether it is assesed as positive or minor am not sure, How to go about it.

Does it mean, if application through RPL is:


--it means positive since we know that our qualification related to ICT was not relevant however the work was relevant. 

Please confirm..

Thanks
Jane


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone with ICT Project Manager experience, positive or negative outcome for this occupation?


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Applied for ACS today. Systems Analyst.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry for the incomplete post above. 
Applied for ACS skills assessment today - Systems Analyst.
How much is the average time being taken for skills assessment these days?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Sorry for the incomplete post above.
> Applied for ACS skills assessment today - Systems Analyst.
> How much is the average time being taken for skills assessment these days?


You would receive assessment report between 7 to 10 days from ACS.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

janeriz26 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I've applied for ACS assement for 261313 through RPL mode, the result letter from ACS talks about the experience only and it is positive for my above job code.
> 
> ...


Jane,

If your degree is from a UGC recognized university then go ahead with filing EOI, you would get 15 points of education.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

cozmopravesh said:


> You would receive assessment report between 7 to 10 days from ACS.


Thanks for response.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

cozmopravesh said:


> Jane,
> 
> If your degree is from a UGC recognized university then go ahead with filing EOI, you would get 15 points of education.



Thank you!!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I am looking to apply for assessment in the coming days.

I was employed between August 2005 and August 2014. It is the skills during this period that I want to be assessed for. From August 2014 till date, i am self employed. It is a local business than an engineering company.

Now will the self employed period effect my assessment and the chances of visa grant?


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> Thanks for response.
> :fingerscrossed:


Applied for ACS on 21st frb 16
It is in stage 4 today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Submitted ACS*

Submitted ACS today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mselim (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey guys am a software engineer , graduated from faculty of engineering computer and systems , can anyone help me how many years of exp i need to apply for acs , for now i can get only 2.5 years is it enough?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Applied for ACS on 21st frb 16
> It is in stage 4 today. Fingers crossed.


Is it still at Stage 4 ?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> I have a query with ACS on how they calculate my degree completion date?
> (261312- developer programmer)
> I am from India, and in our county Most of the University are awarding degree after 6-8 month (let’s say on convocation day) .
> I am from India and completed the Graduation in Bachelor in computer science degree in July 2009 ( It was from June 2005 - July 2009 - 4 years). Hemchandracharya North Gujarat University.
> ...


I think you should give the completion date as the date in which you got your final marklist . The Degree certificate and provisional certificate can have future dates which are not relevant


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Is it still at Stage 4 ?


Yes. No further movement till now.


----------



## piyush9090 (Jan 5, 2016)

I submitted my ACS assessment on 19th i.e. Fri night. Monday it moved to stage 2 and Tue it moved to stage 4. Its Fri and I am waiting for a reply. I am checking my mails many times a day


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



piyush9090 said:


> I submitted my ACS assessment on 19th i.e. Fri night. Monday it moved to stage 2 and Tue it moved to stage 4. Its Fri and I am waiting for a reply. I am checking my mails many times a day


I have submitted my acs on feb 17 and on feb 18 they asked me for more documents, submitted my documents on the same day and on feb 24 i get my acs done. also done my EOI on Feb 24. I'm sure you will get ur result soon.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Submitted ACS today :fingerscrossed:


Mine moved to Stage 4 as of today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

piyush9090 said:


> I submitted my ACS assessment on 19th i.e. Fri night. Monday it moved to stage 2 and Tue it moved to stage 4. Its Fri and I am waiting for a reply. I am checking my mails many times a day


You will hear very soon))


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Mine is still in 4.with assessor No movement.


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

can anyone help me with my -ve assessment result please.. more details on this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cation-not-recognised-please-help-urgent.html


----------



## dorcus (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi

Can someone who has recently lodged visa application for subclass 189 help me out.

I have worked for the same company for 9.5 years. Apart from employment reference letter and pay slips, are tax returns and bank statements a must?


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dorcus said:


> Hi Can someone who has recently lodged visa application for subclass 189 help me out. I have worked for the same company for 9.5 years. Apart from employment reference letter and pay slips, are tax returns and bank statements a must? Thanks


Not a must, but might be requested, usually one of these.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Any updates acs 2016 gang?


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

submitted on 18th... till now 4th stage....


----------



## Merseysider (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS since the start of February, and I've got my result in 24th , but it's negative one for me, because they have assessed my Bachelor degree of Electrical Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering) as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing but NOT closely related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), which will lead them to deduct 4 years of my experience ( 5.5 years in total ) and hence I would end up having 1.5 years as skilled employment, so I will come up short in EOI with only 55 points because I won't get any points for the overseas experience..

So I need your recommendations now whether should I apply for a review/appeal of not, did anyone here had the same problem ? did anyone try reviewing/appealing his ACS result ? and if yes, did anyone got a positive result after loading a review ? specially with the qualification assessment ? I mean did anyone had 4 years deducted and after the review/appeal had only 2 years deducted ?


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Moved to in progress today. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Merseysider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS since the start of February, and I've got my result in 24th , but it's negative one for me, because they have assessed my Bachelor degree of Electrical Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering) as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing but NOT closely related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), which will lead them to deduct 4 years of my experience ( 5.5 years in total ) and hence I would end up having 1.5 years as skilled employment, so I will come up short in EOI with only 55 points because I won't get any points for the overseas experience..
> ...


Review will not help as your qualification is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation.
You can:
1. Improve English score or
2. apply for SS.
3. or wait for 1.5 years to get 5 points.

ACS is generally very crisp and clear about the process they follow so review may not help.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

dorcus said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone who has recently lodged visa application for subclass 189 help me out.
> 
> ...


Did you refer to the ACS site? if not, please visit the site and it will answer all your questions.
Pay Slips/tax statements and bank statements are required by DIBP to prove your employment not by ACS.
ACS needs your reference letters/SD/degree/transcripts and passport. Notorized true copies.

Reference letter/SD should contain your location (country), full time/part time information, designation, start and end date and roles and responsibilities.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

patelmilanb said:


> can anyone help me with my -ve assessment result please.. more details on this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cation-not-recognised-please-help-urgent.html


If your degree is not recognized by AICTE/UGC then nothing can be done.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Merseysider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS since the start of February, and I've got my result in 24th , but it's negative one for me, because they have assessed my Bachelor degree of Electrical Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering) as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing but NOT closely related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), which will lead them to deduct 4 years of my experience ( 5.5 years in total ) and hence I would end up having 1.5 years as skilled employment, so I will come up short in EOI with only 55 points because I won't get any points for the overseas experience..
> ...


ACS deducted 4 years for me as well, as my B.Sc was not CLOSELY related to my ANZSCO code


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Requesting a quick feedback.

I was positively assessed by ACS in 2014 and the validity period as mentioned on the letter was 24 months. Now the validity period period coming closer to the end. Do I have to reapply or or it can be renewed provided I am in the same organization though position is slightly changed?

Your feedback will help.

-Hassan


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello all

I have received ACS response today. It is positive.
However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil. 
While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?

Please help out!


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello All , 

Got my ACS positive response today


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have received ACS response today. It is positive.
> However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil.
> ...


Did you split your employers experience based on location in reference letter also . I had similar situation and got the ACS analyzed as per what was mentioned in the reference letter .


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

I had clearly mentioned in ref letter. Still ACS letter clubbed it all together..


----------



## Merseysider (Feb 26, 2016)

rajat_delhi said:


> Review will not help as your qualification is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation.
> You can:
> 1. Improve English score or
> 2. apply for SS.
> ...


Thanks for your reply...but what do you mean by SS ? and what do you think about Engineers Australia ? Do you think I should apply there instead ? will this help ?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have submitted my ACS on 03rd March ..anyone applied during the same period..waiting eagerly to get the result..if it's quick then I will be looking @ 9th March invitation othereise 21st March.. Anyone on the same boat?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> I have submitted my ACS on 03rd March ..anyone applied during the same period..waiting eagerly to get the result..if it's quick then I will be looking @ 9th March invitation othereise 21st March.. Anyone on the same boat?


ACS usually take 7-10 days , it does not have anything to do with 9th and 21st march , they are EOI invitation that take place on 9th and 21st .


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

*ACS Review to change ANZSCO*

Hi there,

Did anyone applied for ACS Skill Assessment Review just to change ANZSCO code??
Any idea, how much chance is there for positive result??

Thanks.


----------



## vikasvaidya (Jan 29, 2016)

I have applied for Software Engineer in ACS. My consultant told me that result in expected in 2 weeks and I got a positive result in 2 weeks only. 

I've 10 yrs of relevant exp and qualified as Mca.

Now I'm preparing for EOI. 

Regards 
Vikas Vaidya


----------



## feelgood (Mar 4, 2016)

*ACS assessment - gap in career*

Hello friends, 
Have a quick question about ACS assessment. 
I am basically a computer science engineering graduate with over 12 yrs of experience in the IT industry. However over the last 10 years, I have worked only for 3.5 years with 2 stints of career gaps for the maternity reasons. I havent got back to the workforce yet after my second break (2 years since). Given this situation, do you think I will qualify for assessment? I would really appreciate it if you guys throw some lights on this.

Thanks
FeelGood


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

feelgood said:


> Hello friends,
> Have a quick question about ACS assessment.
> I am basically a computer science engineering graduate with over 12 yrs of experience in the IT industry. However over the last 10 years, I have worked only for 3.5 years with 2 stints of career gaps for the maternity reasons. I havent got back to the workforce yet after my second break (2 years since). Given this situation, do you think I will qualify for assessment? I would really appreciate it if you guys throw some lights on this.
> 
> ...


You do qualify for assessment, but acs will only note the years you have woked . with the limited years of relevant experience you can only take points for education is my best guess. That is if ACS reduces 2 years from 3.5 given experience.


----------



## feelgood (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot for a prompt response TeamRanger !. Sure will try for my ACS. I am only trying to get a positive assessment so as to pump my husband's score up by my 5 points. (partners skills)

Mean while I had done my IELTS and got an overall 7 band. Now looks like ACS is the next step in my case.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

feelgood said:


> Hello friends,
> Have a quick question about ACS assessment.
> I am basically a computer science engineering graduate with over 12 yrs of experience in the IT industry. However over the last 10 years, I have worked only for 3.5 years with 2 stints of career gaps for the maternity reasons. I havent got back to the workforce yet after my second break (2 years since). Given this situation, do you think I will qualify for assessment? I would really appreciate it if you guys throw some lights on this.
> 
> ...


Do make sure of the code you are applying for. If you husband code is on SOL then you must also get assessed for SOL else you wont be to add 5 points to his score.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## feelgood (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Abhishek.. very valid point to note down.. will check that. i hope there will be no mismatch there with SOL..


----------



## raghav. (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Friends,
I am in process of compiling documents for ACS skill assessment. I have gone through their APPLICATION CHECKLIST and SKILL ASSESSMENT GUIDLINES FOR APPLICANT documents and understood the following in regards to the documents to be uploaded for assessment.

1. We need to submit certified copies.
2. Need to upload Tertiary Education (B-TECH, M-TECH) document only. Documents include Mark sheets and Degree. NO NEED TO SUBMIT 10th & 12th CERTIFICATES
3. Reference letter from employer or third party statutory declaration (for each employer). If we have reference letter from employer, no need to submit any other document like pay slip, appointment letter, resignation letter etc...
4. Copy of passport.
5. Document just to be uploaded online, no need send them hard copies.

Since you all have already submitted your documents, May I please request you guys to kindly confirm if my understanding is correct.
Please feel free to suggest any thing I am missing.
Thanks.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

raghav. said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am in process of compiling documents for ACS skill assessment. I have gone through their APPLICATION CHECKLIST and SKILL ASSESSMENT GUIDLINES FOR APPLICANT documents and understood the following in regards to the documents to be uploaded for assessment.
> 
> 1. We need to submit certified copies.
> ...


Hello,
1: Do make sure the Word True Copy is written on the copies.
2: Yes Tertiary Education docs only.
3: Add payslip from current employer. They have asked any one among the 3 options below. Just go through once more in the checklist Document.
4: True Copy should be mentioned.
5: Yes, Just upload online.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## raghav. (Dec 21, 2015)

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 1: Do make sure the Word True Copy is written on the copies.
> 2: Yes Tertiary Education docs only.
> 3: Add payslip from current employer. They have asked any one among the 3 options below. Just go through once more in the checklist Document.
> ...


Thanks Abhishek,
Much Appreciated.

I checked the guidelines again, They have mentioned that atleast one of the below document to be submitted only in case we don't have reference letter from employer and submitting third party declaration.

Is there any other document you see I missed apart from above mentioned. Many thanks again.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

raghav. said:


> Thanks Abhishek,
> Much Appreciated.
> 
> I checked the guidelines again, They have mentioned that atleast one of the below document to be submitted only in case we don't have reference letter from employer and submitting third party declaration.
> ...


I submitted my copies with wording "Attested", and not " True Copy" twice to ACS and both time they accepted it.


----------



## Anuraju13 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have lodged my ACS on March 9. Currently in stage 4, With Assessor.


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got +ve response from acs today; however my current company they have given as

From march 2014 till dec 2015;

Even though i am still working in this organisation

When filling acs form i had given:

From march 2014 till march 2016


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

GoAussie2016 said:


> Got +ve response from acs today; however my current company they have given as
> 
> From march 2014 till dec 2015;
> 
> ...


Send an email to them requesting a clarification.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

GoAussie2016 said:


> Got +ve response from acs today; however my current company they have given as
> 
> From march 2014 till dec 2015;
> 
> ...


What is the date on the company's reference letter?


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> What is the date on the company's reference letter?


Yes you are correct; the letter was issued in Dec 2015.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GoAussie2016 said:


> Yes you are correct; the letter was issued in Dec 2015.


They wold go by date on a letter.


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They wold go by date on a letter.


Thank you!


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

It is surprising to see that ACS took only 1.5 day to give the results. I was thinking it'll be at least 2 weeks 😀😀


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, first post!

Lodged my ACS application on March 10 and got my assessment on March 21. Only my current employment (4 yrs) was assessed as suitable.

My previous gig (+4.5 yrs) was not considered, as the reference letterhead was not of the bank that I worked for, but from the tech company which is a subsidiary of the bank. After I left the bank, its software development department was spun off to this subsidiary and all of my superiors are now working there. As it is, they are not authorised to use the bank's letterhead for any written communications. Moreover, the bank's HR department only provides a generic employment statement that includes neither a detailed job description, nor my contributions.

How should I proceed?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Received +ve ACS report.
Submitted 15 Mar 15 stage 1&2 16 Mar stage 4,20 March 4a ,22 Mar 4b, 22 Mar stage 3 ,23 Mar docs uploaded as requested and 24 received result.applying for 190 Victoria SS soon since anzco is only on csol of Victoria.


----------



## sagsun (Dec 22, 2015)

Whenever I am trying to click on Online application form ..its giving an error ...Object reference not set to an instance of an object. Has anyone faced such error ????...If yes then how it was resolved or its a system error...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

You can try using Internet explorer incase you are using another browser.


----------



## immigrant82 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Deduction for Electrical Engineering*

Hi All,
Any idea how many years will be deducted in ACS evaluation in my case?
I am an electrical engineering graduate from India with 7.5 years experience as 261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

immigrant82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea how many years will be deducted in ACS evaluation in my case?
> 
> I am an electrical engineering graduate from India with 7.5 years experience as 261311 - Analyst Programmer



4 year approx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant82 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Panks,
Are you sure about 4 years as one migration agent told me 6 years and i have to apply through RPL. Do you know anyone with electrical engineering and 4 years deduction?



panks_777 said:


> 4 year approx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

egemens said:


> Hi everyone, first post!
> 
> Lodged my ACS application on March 10 and got my assessment on March 21. Only my current employment (4 yrs) was assessed as suitable.
> 
> ...


My previous gig finally relented and prepared a compliant employment statement, but that cost 395 AUD (review application) and two weeks. hwell:

Now waiting for reassessment.


----------



## Aslam Khader (Mar 31, 2016)

If ACS has asked to submit RPL then 6 years will get deducted. If no RPL then its 4 years. Hope it answers your question.


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

My reassessment took less than a day! ACS is pretty swift nowadays.

Just submitted my EOI for a type 189 visa today, with 65 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

egemens said:


> My reassessment took less than a day! ACS is pretty swift nowadays. Just submitted my EOI for a type 189 visa today, with 65 points.


Congrats!


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Wow, thanks!


----------



## dongtan (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone
My experience is part time corrdinators (20 hours/week) for some IT organisations. Is this okie if the duties of job is related to deskcription?
Thanks


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted ACS application on 24th Mar and it moved to Stage 4a with Assessor on 29th. Still in same status and not yet moved to stage 4b 'In progress' stage.

Did anyone submit their ACS recently around these dates and received/awaiting the outcomes?

Thanks,
Kvmly


----------



## anhnguyenict (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm a web developer (4 years experience): Back-end: PHP , Front-end: Javascript, jQuery, ...
I just receive Master of Computer Science. (My thesis about Big Data, Large-scale system)

So, what is ANZSCO code which I should apply?

Please consult!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anhnguyenict said:


> i'm a web developer (4 years experience): Back-end: Php , front-end: Javascript, jquery, ... I just receive master of computer science. (my thesis about big data, large-scale system) so, what is anzsco code which i should apply? Please consult!


261313?


----------



## anhnguyenict (Apr 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 261313?


What is difference with 261312 (Developer Programer)?

Could you explain for me?

Thank.


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

kvmly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted ACS application on 24th Mar and it moved to Stage 4a with Assessor on 29th. Still in same status and not yet moved to stage 4b 'In progress' stage.
> 
> ...


I had mine completed in ~10 days. If all goes well, you should hear from them by 5th Apr.


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

anhnguyenict said:


> What is difference with 261312 (Developer Programer)?
> 
> Could you explain for me?
> 
> Thank.


Did you check the current ANZSCO descriptions?


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

I applied to be assessed under 'developer programmer'. Is it normal that my application has been in stage 4b(in progress) for almost 3 days now? I have had 2 qualifications and 2 employer refs for 1 yr work exp(8 + 4 months) all done in aus, which i submitted for assessment. (also I submitted a priority processing application since my visa expires in about 8 weeks)

Acs application sent: 23 Mar
stage 4a(with accessor): 24 Mar
stage 4b(in progress): 4 Apr
stage 5: ?


----------



## javelin (Apr 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 261313?



Hey, andreyx!

Can u pls help me out?

I applied for ACS in feb for 261313 code with 65 points and received invite on the march 8th round. 

My question is that I ve now applied for the visa and POST SUBMISSION I realized that in my EOI I ve entered all my experinec and selected it all as RELEVANT TO THE NOMINATED PEOFESSION. 
whereas I should NOT have ticked my FIRST one as such. (According to ACS result!)


But that has not made ANY DIFFERENCE to my points. I.e. I haven't claimed any ADDITIONAL POINTS. 

Will the CO accept this genuine mistake?

Do I stand a chance of rejection coz of this?


Really worried. Pls help senior members


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

Do we need to submit CV/resume to the ACS. I have seen many people on the forums submitting there payslips, offer-letters etc as well which are not asked by ACS to submit. There is any option of uploading resume in the personal section of ACS online application. Should we upload the resume or not ?

Please help me out. Many thanks.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

supernova123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Do we need to submit CV/resume to the ACS. I have seen many people on the forums submitting there payslips, offer-letters etc as well which are not asked by ACS to submit. There is any option of uploading resume in the personal section of ACS online application. Should we upload the resume or not ?
> 
> Please help me out. Many thanks.


Not required.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Not required


----------



## platon.abolf (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Funnybond4u,

I am also planning to apply PR in ICT Security category.I intend to do ACS soon.Could you please let point me to any link which explains ACS process in details?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

platon.abolf said:


> Hi Funnybond4u,
> 
> I am also planning to apply PR in ICT Security category.I intend to do ACS soon.Could you please let point me to any link which explains ACS process in details?



This might help , 

I started off with this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, please guide 
The skill met date is in the format "march 2012", is the month march included in the relevant experience of it will from April 2012 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi everyone, please guide
> The skill met date is in the format "march 2012", is the month march included in the relevant experience of it will from April 2012 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It would be from April 2012


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I have a query related to employee reference. Currently I am working for a third company.

Company 1:

Not possible to get a reference on a letterhead . I tried but no response.
Is there any other alternative for this. Read that a previous colleagues reference on a stamp paper which is notarized is sufficient. Is this true. Do I need to add any other supporting documents for this. I only have last few months of payslips from this company.

company 2:
I can get the reference letter from my second company on a letter head and also all the payslips are available.

Company 3:
This is the current company that I work for. I donot want to tell them that I am looking for an Australian visa. Is there any other way to get this fullfilled. Will a colleagues signature on the stamp paper be sufficient and please mention any other supporting documents in this regards.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krmkumar said:


> Hi Folks, I have a query related to employee reference. Currently I am working for a third company. Company 1: Not possible to get a reference on a letterhead . I tried but no response. Is there any other alternative for this. Read that a previous colleagues reference on a stamp paper which is notarized is sufficient. Is this true. Do I need to add any other supporting documents for this. I only have last few months of payslips from this company. company 2: I can get the reference letter from my second company on a letter head and also all the payslips are available. Company 3: This is the current company that I work for. I donot want to tell them that I am looking for an Australian visa. Is there any other way to get this fullfilled. Will a colleagues signature on the stamp paper be sufficient and please mention any other supporting documents in this regards. Your help is much appreciated.


2. You can get an SD from a supervisor/manager + payslips, tax docs, contract.


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I got positive assessment from ACS today for 261313 ANZSCO code , they have dedcuted 2 years from my 3.3 years of exp ,Can you please help me with the below queries :

MY PTE SCORE is - LSRW- 76/84/70/70 

with SS my total points will be 60

1. Should i go for Victoria State or NSW .?
2. Should i give PTE again to increase my points ,or should i lodge EOI with 60 points ?

Please reply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys, I got positive assessment from ACS today for 261313 ANZSCO code , they have dedcuted 2 years from my 3.3 years of exp ,Can you please help me with the below queries : MY PTE SCORE is - LSRW- 76/84/70/70 with SS my total points will be 60 1. Should i go for Victoria State or NSW .? 2. Should i give PTE again to increase my points ,or should i lodge EOI with 60 points ? Please reply


1. Whatever you prefer 
2. I would attempt pte again to score 79+

Congrats!


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have received my ACS result today with following details:



> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> ...



Now the confusion is my skilled level date which is May 2013.

As per my understanding and reading on this forum, ACS usually deducts 2 years of experience for ICT major degrees. In that case, my skilled level date should have been March 2013 as I started working in March 2011. Is it a typo or has anyone experienced this before? Should I contact ACS about this?

If above is fine, what time should I submit EOI? May or June 2016.

Here is my points breakdown:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5 (depends on ACS result above)
IELTS: 10

Total 55 or 60 if I'll count experience.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Kumar

Reference to your question - Company 1

Yes, you can get it on the Notarized stamp paper with below criteria.

Colleague or Reporting manager referral letter should on stamp paper.
Designation should be superior to the Applicant.
Should have left company after you, need not be still employed with the company and can also be in a different branch or location but same department


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

krmkumar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query related to employee reference. Currently I am working for a third company.
> 
> ...


Hello Kumar

Reference to your question - Company 1

Yes, you can get it on the Notarized stamp paper with below criteria.

Colleague or Reporting manager referral letter should on stamp paper.
Designation should be superior to the Applicant.
Should have left company after you, need not be still employed with the company and can also be in a different branch or location but same department

All the best


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my ACS result today with following details:
> 
> ...


Dude,
As per me.. ACS is OK.
They have seen on month to month basis.
Like look at company A to company B transfer... 1 month experience gap have been counted over there. 
- for instant .. If I join company on Jan 1st and if I leave that on March 31... They will count 2 month experience only. That's why this should be kept in mind before submitting the docs to them.
- that's why prepare your docs based on how they will count experience. 
- n dude... Its just matter of 3 month. So don't worry....


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



krmkumar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query related to employee reference. Currently I am working for a third company.
> 
> ...



In my case i also don't want to tell my current company that i'm applying for abroad. So i told my HR that i'm applying for online course for management skills or any other skills you want.Make sure you have something to show them online about the institute and about their requirements.That's It.On their websites its clearly mentioned about the requirements. Mostly big institutions require one reference letter with all your job description for the admission of course. Just tell your HR, they will provide you the reference letter.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

perryH said:


> In my case i also don't want to tell my current company that i'm applying for abroad. So i told my HR that i'm applying for online course for management skills or any other skills you want.Make sure you have something to show them online about the institute and about their requirements.That's It.On their websites its clearly mentioned about the requirements. Mostly big institutions require one reference letter with all your job description for the admission of course. Just tell your HR, they will provide you the reference letter.


Hello Kumar

I had the same situation of yours, but not to worry and its not mandatory that you need to get it on the company letter head or HR, even for this also you can get Notarized stamp paper with current job role and responsibilities with signature from one of your seniors/sub-ordinates as a referee in your current company with their official email address and contact number, you can also attach the visiting card of the referee(not Mandatory). You will have to mention yours and referee joining dates with promotion dates of yours if you are promoted. It worked for me and its official as per ACS guidelines. Hope you can manage with your sub-ordinates.

All the best


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Dear All Experts,

Please help to understand the ACS result. Please have a look at the attachment and answer the following doubts :

1. Why have 3 years been deducted ? 2 years requirement, I'm aware off but why 3.

2. "Employment after April 2008" this means to include and count April 2008 or count from May 2008 onwards.

3. What will be my total experience ?? I guess if April 2008 is counted then it becomes exact 8 years, If count from May 2008 onwards, then it becomes 7 years 11 months.

Please help. ACS results received today only.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

ajay23888 said:


> Dude,
> As per me.. ACS is OK.
> They have seen on month to month basis.
> Like look at company A to company B transfer... 1 month experience gap have been counted over there.
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Thanks so much for reply. You have raised an interesting point about the way ACS calculates dates. I switched jobs with 3 - 5 days gap, I guess that's why they have deducted those months. I'm no longer worried about this, thanks to you 

Could you please tell when will my 3 years complete; May or June 2016? And in which month should I submit the EOI?

I'm assuming reassessment from ACS is not necessary. I'd be able to claim points for extra months (May/June 2016) given that I continue working in same company, right?


----------



## audream0709 (Mar 27, 2016)

*ACS Result clarity*

Hi,

Got my ACS result, its says, Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma from State Board of Technical Education Haryana completed December 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing. 

The following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 01/06 - 07/07 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Manager
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/07 - 08/13 (6yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Manager - Technical Support
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/13 - 02/16 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Manager - IT Operations
Employer: C
Country: INDIA

ACS has deducted Six years of experience and this leaves me with only 4 years of experience giving 5 marks for experience and 10 marks for Qualification.

Please help in understanding this, as why, Six years have been deducted, believe only 5 years are taken from experience for making it comparable to Diploma, like 2 Years in case if education is comparable to Bachelors and Major in Computing.

My Assumption of result is - 10 marks for Qualification and 5 for Experience 

If one year gets added to Experience this will make 10 marks in Experience and 20 in total instead of 15 as it stands currently.

Please help to understand this one point calculation and should I raise this further with ACS.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> For ACS i have a query. I work for Optimum Solutions deployed at Apple Systems. I got the RnR letter from optimum in which they state that i work via them for Apple. Should the letter be signed by both Optimun HR and my Manager at Apple? Or just the signature from kelly is enough?


Apple must be the client of optimun and as you are on the payroll of optimun and actual employee of optimun, so signature from optimum would be enough

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

*ACS Skill Assessment*

Hi 

I am software eng with 10 year experience. I have question related to ACS.
My work exp is in 2 companies.. In my previous company i had 7 yr experience and 
3 yr in current company. 

From my previous company i worked in US for 3 years(Onsite opportunity) and 4 years in India.

Now i got the reference letter from them with my Roles and responsibilities and also my stating my start and end date in the company. However, they have not mentioned about my US Experience in the Reference letter. 

While sending the documents to ACS do i need to send some additional docs to support my US experience ...or will the reference letter will do 

anyone any idea pls 

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Apple must be the client of optimun and as you are on the payroll of optimun and actual employee of optimun, so signature from optimum would be enough Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thank You!


----------



## vpsundar1986 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Help with ACS*

Hi,

I have 7.5 years (2008 - till date) of experience with 2 yrs in Australia. I have completed my BE in ECE, so i hear 4 yrs will be reduced from my exp. I have also completed Oracle certification on the technology I work for in 2011 

Will ACS consider my oracle certification and calculate the experience after the certification date or the certificate is of no use? I see in "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" under section 8 that "Oracle Certified Master (from 2004)" is considered as ICT major. Can someone help me to understand the Oracle certificate usage here ?


Cheers


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi 

Can some expert please reply to the below query, i am bit stuck at this step and not sure what would be the best approach.

I am software eng with 11 year experience. I have done BE in Comp Science, and got PTE 65+. 
My total points for PR as of now is 65, if i can get the ACS done positively. The problem is arising becos I worked onsite(USA) for three years for my previous company and in the reference letter they are not ready to mention the location(as they have standard format). I got the ref letter from them with the role and responsibility.

Explain in detail below

My work exp is in 2 companies both in IT.. In my previous company i had 8 yr experience and
3 yr in current company.

From my previous company i worked in US for 3 years(Onsite opportunity) and 5 years in India.

Now i got the reference letter from them with my Roles and responsibilities and also my stating my start and end date in the company. However, they have not mentioned about my US Experience in the Reference letter.

While sending the documents to ACS can i send some additional docs to support my US experience ...or let them give all my Experience as worked in India....will this create problem in the PR filling later. 

anyone any idea pls. Waiting for a reply eagerly

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can some expert please reply to the below query, i am bit stuck at this step and not sure what would be the best approach.
> 
> ...


You case is a bit complete. What kind of docs are you planning to submit to support your US experience. You can go with the Satutory declaration for your last employer if they are not giving the required docs. 
And last i am not sure if its good, you can hide your US experience and go with what they have written on your letter. In my opinion it should not effect your applications as you will he getting the same number of points.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am software eng with 10 year experience. I have question related to ACS.
> My work exp is in 2 companies.. In my previous company i had 7 yr experience and
> ...





supernova123 said:


> You case is a bit complete. What kind of docs are you planning to submit to support your US experience. You can go with the Satutory declaration for your last employer if they are not giving the required docs.
> And last i am not sure if its good, you can hide your US experience and go with what they have written on your letter. In my opinion it should not effect your applications as you will he getting the same number of points.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy for the reply. I have W2 form, payslips for my US exp, and a deportation letter but it mention that u are being send to US for 1 year. However as you know later my stay was extended  ...so these docs i have.

I am trying to get a separate letter from my ex-employer mentioning that i worked in US location for 3 year period. Lets hope i get it.

So here are my 2 questions

1 ) i am trying to connect with my lead from my last company to get statuary declaration...but he worked with me in partial duration ....later he moved to diff proj...can he justify for all duration.

2) If i dont show my US exp in ACS will it impact in later part of my PR application, as later i will definitely have to show that i traveled to US. Also i will do my US PCC

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

The docs you have can support your satuatory declaration.
Answers to your questions 
1 ) Yes he would be ok to give satutory declaration as he have worked with you. 
2) I am not sure if it will impact your PR application in the final stages. I would ask some expert to share his opinion on this. I believe our applications should be 100 percent transparent to avoid any inconvenience in later stages.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Thanks buddy for the reply. I have W2 form, payslips for my US exp, and a deportation letter but it mention that u are being send to US for 1 year. However as you know later my stay was extended  ...so these docs i have.
> 
> I am trying to get a separate letter from my ex-employer mentioning that i worked in US location for 3 year period. Lets hope i get it.
> 
> ...


Its really annoying to see the companies don't giving the required format of letter. Creating lot of troubles for the applicants


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

Can anyone help me to answer some questions, please.

I started working in IT since 20 July 2015, but my visa is finishing on 05 Jun 2016. At the moment, I can't achieve my IELTS 7 or PTE 65. 

Do you think if I can apply for skill assessment for 1year experience now, is it possible they will make an exemption for a month?
One more thing, my contract with my company is casual, but I do work 7 days a week and about 38 /week. Would this be okay for me?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can some expert please reply to the below query, i am bit stuck at this step and not sure what would be the best approach.
> 
> ...


If you look at the sample reference letter of ACS, they have mentioned the locations for a person who has worked in the company but they are not in red which means if it's not there it should be okay as they have also mentioned that the format doesn't have to be the same but the required information is important which is marked in red color and since your employer was the same company on your offshore assignment, logically it's okay if you don't mention your locations.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

jtran09 said:


> Can anyone help me to answer some questions, please.
> 
> I started working in IT since 20 July 2015, but my visa is finishing on 05 Jun 2016. At the moment, I can't achieve my IELTS 7 or PTE 65.
> 
> ...


Can you please explain you whole case , didn't get what is your actual problem


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Can you please explain you whole case , didn't get what is your actual problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I want to apply for Skill Employment Assessment. I don't have enough 1yr experience yet until 20/07/2016. But my visa will expire on 05/06/2016. If I am going to apply for the Skill Employment now is it possible or I will fail?

Currently, my contract with my employer at the moment is on "Casual". But I work over 20h/w. Do I have to have part-time or fulltime in my Employer Reference?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

jtran09 said:


> I want to apply for Skill Employment Assessment. I don't have enough 1yr experience yet until 20/07/2016. But my visa will expire on 05/06/2016. If I am going to apply for the Skill Employment now is it possible or I will fail?
> 
> Currently, my contract with my employer at the moment is on "Casual". But I work over 20h/w. Do I have to have part-time or fulltime in my Employer Reference?


How your visa expiry (donot know for which country) will effect your ACS assessment?

The ACS consider the full time employments for relevant experience. As you have mentioned that you are work on casual basis (seems like a contract based work) you should get the reference letter from your employer either 40hrs/week or 20hrs/week. It is highly recommended to show the actual details to ACS.


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> How your visa expiry (donot know for which country) will effect your ACS assessment?
> 
> The ACS consider the full time employments for relevant experience. As you have mentioned that you are work on casual basis (seems like a contract based work) you should get the reference letter from your employer either 40hrs/week or 20hrs/week. It is highly recommended to show the actual details to ACS.



My current visa is 485 ( Graduated) and my company is Australia Base and it's over 500 staff. I am working as a fulltime person 38hr/w 5d/w. But I still on casual contract.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

aliee said:


> If you look at the sample reference letter of ACS, they have mentioned the locations for a person who has worked in the company but they are not in red which means if it's not there it should be okay as they have also mentioned that the format doesn't have to be the same but the required information is important which is marked in red color and since your employer was the same company on your offshore assignment, logically it's okay if you don't mention your locations.


Your words are like music to my ears..is there anyone who did like this and did had any issue.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi

After escalation my ex-company might provide me the reference letter with the location detail. But on my reference letter they will mention only one role ie Application Developer, that is also mentioned on my experience letter. 

Also on my payslip there are no Roles(designation) mentioned ,and no date of joining mentioned.

I have Payslips, Form16, W2 form,Experience letter ,Reference letter...
Dont have the offer letter, or any promotion letters for that company.

My total experience in the company was 8 years.

Do you guys see any issue.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Dear Fellow Forum members, how many years of exp would ACS calculate for the below dates,

1) Company A - 22-JUN-2007 to 18-AUG-2010
2) Company B - 19-AUG-2010 to 19-APR-2012
3) Company C - 21-MAY-2012 to 12-APR-2013
4) Company D - 15-APR-2013 till date


I have a BE in Electronics communications, and since they are going to deduct 4 years - I am trying to time my ACS assessment perfectly to complete 9 years of exp, so that i can gain 10 points towards my EOI. My idea was to initiate ACS in the beginning of AUG 2016 to effectively have 9 years of exp.

Can someone verify my math here?:confused2:


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> Dear Fellow Forum members, how many years of exp would ACS calculate for the below dates,
> 
> 1) Company A - 22-JUN-2007 to 18-AUG-2010
> 2) Company B - 19-AUG-2010 to 19-APR-2012
> ...


Is your course content related to the computer curriculum?


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> Dear Fellow Forum members, how many years of exp would ACS calculate for the below dates,
> 
> 1) Company A - 22-JUN-2007 to 18-AUG-2010
> 2) Company B - 19-AUG-2010 to 19-APR-2012
> ...


They are deducting 2 years for people with the computer science degree. Not sure how much they will deduct from yours ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> They are deducting 2 years for people with the computer science degree. Not sure how much they will deduct from yours ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Based on response from other forum members having the same degree, they are going to deduct 4 years and hence it becomes extremely crucial for me to time it accordingly.

on the other hand - if ACS recognises 4 years and 9 months - do i need to raise another assessment with them or can i just wait for 3 months and use the same assessment result as i will be continuing to work in the same company


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> Based on response from other forum members having the same degree, they are going to deduct 4 years and hence it becomes extremely crucial for me to time it accordingly.
> 
> on the other hand - if ACS recognises 4 years and 9 months - do i need to raise another assessment with them or can i just wait for 3 months and use the same assessment result as i will be continuing to work in the same company


Yes you should wait then. Because we have to get the reassessment to add the experience. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Yes you should wait then. Because we have to get the reassessment to add the experience.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



okay, i understand. Do you know how ACS calculates the number of years,

1) Company A - 22-JUN-2007 to 18-AUG-2010
2) Company B - 19-AUG-2010 to 19-APR-2012
3) Company C - 21-MAY-2012 to 12-APR-2013
4) Company D - 15-APR-2013 till date

Is it just based on month, or are they take dates also into consideration?


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Please clarify for my ACS*

Hi Friends, 

Please help to understand the below queries:


1. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months

my experience details:

june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year

2.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?
3.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
4.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be consider as 3 months exp so that i can put my experience as 9 years and can claim 10 points even if they deduct 4 years. 
5. I'm scared if my company send me back to india if they come to know that i'm doing my visa process so please help me if i can produce my work experience without their knowledge.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> okay, i understand. Do you know how ACS calculates the number of years,
> 
> 1) Company A - 22-JUN-2007 to 18-AUG-2010
> 2) Company B - 19-AUG-2010 to 19-APR-2012
> ...


Months. They have complete documentation available on their site you can refer to it as well 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please help to understand the below queries:
> 
> ...


According to the guidelines, a bachelor degree must have following ICT content to qualify as ICT major:

33% for a 3 year course
25% for a 4 year course
20% for a 5 year course
Whereas an ICT minor is ICT content is at least 2/3 of the requirements for a major.

I don't think computer courses can be counted as experience. Experience is from the dates you have been employed professionally by a company. 

And if you are scared your company might send you back, then get a reference letter from a work colleague with statutory declaration. However that work colleague needs to be at supervisory level and not someone at same level as yours.

You can read more on the ACS guidelines at below link:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks mate for your reply..bt hw can i make my 2 months exp to make it as 5 years so that i can gain 10 points for offshore exp (outside australia) and currently working in australia anyways exp in australia for another 2 months wil not increase my points..pls suggest any other alternative..


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

ICT Major - 25% for 4 year course means how to calculate this? im B.E (ECE) from anna university and working as software engineer for 10 yrs..


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

Can someone answer this query too.thanks

After escalation my ex-company might provide me the reference letter with the location detail. But on my reference letter they will mention only one role ie Application Developer, that is also mentioned on my experience letter. 

Also on my payslip there are no Roles(designation) mentioned ,and no date of joining mentioned.

I have Payslips, Form16, W2 form,Experience letter ,Reference letter...
Dont have the offer letter, or any promotion letters for that company.

My total experience in the company was 8 years.

Do you guys see any issue.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Please clarify my work exp!!!!*

Hi friends, 

Can someone help me as i'm planning to do ACS by my own without agents. I'm getting confused with my work exp calculation, please find my queries

1. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months

my experience details:

june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year

2.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?(I think 4 years will be deducted)
3.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
4.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be considerable to deduct 2years from my offshore work experience. . while submitting ACS, where do i want to attach this computer course certificate. 
5. I heard ACS will consider ICT major - 25% of 4 years - how to calculate this with my curriculum subjects 
6.currently working in australia anyways exp in australia for another 2 months will not increase my points..pls suggest any other alternative to showm my 2 months exp in offshore

Thanks and Regards
ShoAmar


----------



## kunalhps (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Need help on ACS. Iam having 11.5 yrs of exp in India total and looking for 2613 category.
1) I should apply for which one - 261311/12/13 i
2) Is if there are any issue with the roles and responsibilities letter content mentioned below.
3) Any other thing i should bear in mind. 

HP- from 2nd Nov 2004 to 29 Aug 2006
Fidelity - 1st Sep 2006 to 25th may 2007
RBS - 28th may 2007 till date

Here are the contents
1) HP
Job Contents :
 Codes and programs enhancements, updates, and changes for portions and subsystems of enduser
applications software running on local, networked, and Internet- based platforms based on
specific requirements and instructions.
 Executes established test plans and protocols for assigned portions of code; identifies, logs, and
debugs assigned issues.
 Develops understanding of and relationship with internal and outsourced development partners
on software applications design and development.
 Participates as a member of project team of other software applications engineers and internal
and outsourced development partners to develop reliable, cost effective and high quality
solutions for low to moderately- complex products.

2) Fidelity

•	Involved in analyzing and researching the system program requirements along with identifying the system limitations and deficiencies for the existing and new system related process, procedures and methods.
•	Writing and maintaining system and programs codes (for end user application software by changing portions and subsystems of the same) based on technical specification and system requirement. 
•	Making sure that system and program codes for end user applications are as per agreed design and quality accredited standards.
•	Creating, modifying and maintaining technical program components along with user documentation and operational procedures. 
•	Playing a important role in testing by supporting and executing established test plan ,debugging and fixing application errors as per the standard protocol and maintaining the quality standard of application programs to meet the specifies functionality.
•	Providing his guidance and expert advice in formulating strategies and creating proposal for software upgrades and purchase for financial evaluation.

3) RBS
Involved in analyzing and researching the system requirements along with identifying the system limitations and inefficiencies for the existing and new system related process
Writing and maintaining system programs as per new design and to meet technical specifications
Maintaining operational procedures along with supportive end user documentation
Playing a important role in testing , debugging and fixing application errors as per the standard protocol and maintaining the quality standard of application programs to meet the specifies functionality
Providing his guidance and expert advice in formulating strategies and creating proposal for software upgrades and purchase for financial evaluation
Involved in creating end user documentation and new processed for operational use.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

kunalhps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help on ACS. Iam having 11.5 yrs of exp in India total and looking for 2613 category.
> 1) I should apply for which one - 261311/12/13 i
> ...


I think 261311 Analyst Programmer would be best fit in your case


----------



## kunalhps (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks batcoder0619 for the reply.
I would sent the notorized scanned copy of - 3 companies roles and responsibilities letter, mine & spouse's passports along with our marriage certificate. degree and semester marksheets. That is all i belevie or anything else as well.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

kunalhps said:


> Thanks batcoder0619 for the reply.
> I would sent the notorized scanned copy of - 3 companies roles and responsibilities letter, mine & spouse's passports along with our marriage certificate. degree and semester marksheets. That is all i belevie or anything else as well.


Yes that should do. All the best


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Any one experiencing delays in your assessment?

I had submitted mine on 3 May 2016. Still in "With assessor". Mine is RPL and self employed.


----------



## amit_saha1986 (May 17, 2016)

*Help required*

Hi everyone.

Me and my wife are currently preparing for IELTS exam.

Need help in some points from you people.

1. {age 29}I have done BSC in Hotel Management from Punjab Techinal University 2006-2009 (BSC is the degree printed on the university certificate) currently working as a software consultant. with total of 7 years and 6 months of experience starting from nov 2008 ( 1.2 Years in BPO and rest in IT) How much point can i expect in the education and work experience section.

2. What is the pre-requisite to claim 5 point in the partner section. (my wife {age 26} is also into IT with a btech in electronics and 4 years work experience)

I am really confused on the above two points. Your inputs will be really helpful


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

amit_saha1986 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Me and my wife are currently preparing for IELTS exam.
> 
> ...


This thread is for ACS. You may check the PTE-A thread. People now a days prefer PTE over IELTS. 
Goodluck


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

i have done B.E (ECE) in 2001 - 2005. working as software engineer frm 2006 to till date. i have done MBA ( technology Management) from 2008 to 2010 as part time. please advise whether shal i upload this MBA certificate or not becos im afraid whether they wil deduct any years frm my experience..


----------



## iswarya1989 (May 10, 2016)

Applied Acs on may 16 Monday. Job code 261313. How many days they will take.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iswarya1989 said:


> Applied Acs on may 16 Monday. Job code 261313. How many days they will take.


 From 5 to 10 on average.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I received my positive response. Though I have to wait for the vetassess to assess my education.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, it would be a great help, if anyone could clear my doubts.
I am planing to apply for 190 VIC SS under 262111.

1. Having total 6 yrs of exp as Oracle DBA. Experience break-up:

A. Worked for 1.5 yrs as DBA after completing graduation (B.E. - CSE).
B. Left job and did PG Diploma in CIS
C. Again started working as DBA - 4.7 years

Q1: Will ACS consider my A exp (after graduation & before PG Dip.) ?
Q2: Does scan copies (edu & exp) need to get attested by any gazetted officer before uploading at ACS ?

2. One of my previous employer refused to provide exp cert which states the responsibilities.
I read somewhere, that there is alternate of notary attest (written on stamp paper) by the supervisor you worked under.

Q1: Notary attest is valid? If yes, does anyone have the format?
Q2: Supervisor also left the previous company, can he still writes for me on notary?

3. One of my previous exp cert states:
Designation - Senior Engineer
Worked as DBA

Q: Will it be OK for ACS assessment?

Thanks !!

Regards, 
Sandeep


----------



## ashish86.deshpande (May 15, 2016)

*Third party employment ref. letter*

Dear all,

I am going to apply for ACS soon.
I have one doubt regarding third party employment ref. letter. I was working with Cognizant few years back. I have a colleague from that company who is currently working with a different company. Please let me know if I still can get ref. letter from him.
If yes, does he need to mention that he 'was' working with Cognizant and now he is another company.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Where can i get the "Certified True Copy of the Original" stamping done in Bangalore ? Any references guys?


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

I have the following query, can you please help

1. If I want to claim for my husband points, then both should choose for same ANZCO code. I'm a developer and he is software tester..
2. I'm B.E(ECE), 4 yrs will be deducted from my experience. If I submit RPL, then there is any chances to deduct less number of years..


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Pls help*

Hi Batcoder/friends, 

I have the following query, can you please help

1. If I want to claim for my husband points, then both should choose for same ANZCO code. I'm a developer and he is software tester..
2. I'm B.E(ECE), 4 yrs will be deducted from my experience. If I submit RPL, then there is any chances to deduct less number of years..


----------



## ajaysingh (Nov 3, 2015)

*ACS queries*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I am applying for ACS skill assessment on my own and have a few doubts regarding that though i am gone thru some of the ACS related queries in the forum but i could not find answers to some of the below queries:

While i am trying to upload the relevant qualification documents on ACS website, it says:

*"Please DO NOT include High School Certificates/Documentation."*

1. So, does this means that we don't have to upload 10th Marksheet ! and start with 12th marksheet only ! 

2. Do we have to upload all semester's marksheets and degree certificate combined in one pdf file or separate pdf files !( I have done B.E. (CSE))

3. I don't have starting and end month's salary slips from my previous companies, so will bank statements indicating the salary credits will be enough !

Also, roles and responsibilities from all previous companies is required or just the current organization's R&R will be sufficient ! ( I am working in current organization for more than 4 years)

4. For tax related documents, which forms should be submitted !
Form 16 which i got from my company or the ITR form which we submit to Income Tax department.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## msrama (Nov 27, 2012)

*Points for Experience*

Hi All,

Need some help on points for Aus PR for 189 visa. 

One of my friends is planning to apply for AUS PR and have couple of questions before applying for ACS Skills Assessment.

1. He has done his graduation in Electronics and communication and Post Graduation in Computer Science. Have experience in IT for 5 yrs outside Australia. So, if any experice will be excluded from total 5yrs? If so, how many yrs of experience will be excluded?

2. To get 5 points on partner skills, does partner skills need to be assessed or just having graduated and have IETLS 6 is enough.


Hope to get some answers to these queries.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi thehuskyone

You can check one of the following place based on your location:

Koramangala BDA complex - lots of options who do this
Jaynagar 4th Block (limited option - had a bad experience)
Not sure but Near to Mayo hall - Court 

Hope it helps. Thanks


----------



## Andy16 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Ashish,

Even if your supervisor or manager is not working in the same company now, you can take the signature from him. The format itself is in such a way that, you have to first mention his designation and other details when he was at Cognizant and in next you have to mention his current company, designation and other details.

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

*Job During Studies*

Hello Guys.. Hope you all are good. 
I am planning to apply this June. Need your guidance on folloowing Queries.

1. I did a part time job during me Bachelors Degree but that was more than 20 hours a week. would ACS count that experience ? It was for 2 years.

2. After Completing my Degree i did a Job my home country for 4 years and 9 months, i could not complete 5 years and before that i had to move China. 

3. I came china for Masters, but i started a job here and its been 6 months to me to do job here. But i get a salary in Cash. Job in china is not legal. So my company has no any records of me. But they are agree to issue me Experience certificate and a letter that we disbursed the salary in hand. Would Acs consider my this experience? 

4. How and When the documents will be verified and what medium will be used? Email or Phone?

My Total Assumed Points :

Age : 30
Qualification : 15
Spouse : 05
IELTS : S 7, W 7, R 7, L 6.5 (0 Points)
Experience : 10 (if ACS Consider 5 years experience) worked for Three Companies, 7 Years and 3 Months (2 years during studies).


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Need your guidance and advice..!!

I had applied for ACS for ANZSCO code 261313 - Software Engineer and got the results but the results are disappointing and surprising.

I had submitted all relevant documents as demanded by ACS for all 5 companies but to my surprise they didn't consider my work experience with one of my company for period of 2 yrs and 4 months at all - reason saying "Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail"

*Below are list of employments*

1) Dates: 03/06 - 07/09 (3yrs 4mths)
Position: Software Engineer
2) Dates: 08/09 - 05/12 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Engineer
3) Dates: 06/12 - 10/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - *Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail*
4) Dates: 10/14 - 04/15 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Operations Manager
5) Dates: 04/15 - 11/15 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Scrum Master / Release Train Engineer

*Documents Given for employment:*

1) Employment references on company letterhead for all companies
2) Service Letter on company letterhead
3) Relieving Letter on company letterhead
4) Payslips (one for each year and final settlement payslip)

*Each reference letter contained following details as needed:*

• Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format
• Description of Duties Performed – Required to determine the relevance of the experience to the nominated occupation
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week
• Country where Employment was undertaken
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author
• Certification as a valid copy

Still they have not considered one complete company experience (Employment number 3) as in the above list) which was extremely relevant to the occupation applied for.

Please suggest if I should apply for appeal or review? I am quite sure that documentation is up-to the mark then why didn't they consider it for assessment and put a comment -

Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail

I didn't understand what details are insufficient? I strongly feel there is something wrong with this assessment. If this employment would have been considered I would have got 5 more points.

Appeal - Can't submit additional documents, can be made only once and if successful amount 395$ will be refunded
Review - Can submit additional documents, will go through complete reassessment and if successful nothing will be refunded.
Fees for appeal and review are same..!!

Request your suggestions please..!!

Thank you..!!

Regards,
fdesai


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Received my ACS result today. Its seems +VE. 

Details as follows:

Your xxx completed July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your xxx completed April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Dates: 11/05 - 04/06 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Member Technical Staff

Dates: 04/06 - 07/11 (5yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer

Dates: 07/11 - 08/13 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: R & D Engineer

Dates: 09/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer

Dates: 12/14 - 04/16 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Principal Member of Technical Staff

Small query:
In Section 2 they have mentioned: 
The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

From where they got "May 2008" has a relevant - if that will be considered for point calculation then I will be in loss of 5points unnecessarily. I understand that they deduct few years based on experience but such 2.5years.

I have strong feeling that somehow they consider to put candidate in under 8 year experience bracket for whatever reason, which turns it to 10 points instead of 15 points. 

Seniors any comments?
All the best for the other people in the same league.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mv2016 said:


> Hello Friends, Received my ACS result today. Its seems +VE. Details as follows: Your xxx completed July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. Your xxx completed April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Dates: 11/05 - 04/06 (0yrs 5mths) Position: Software Engineer - Member Technical Staff Dates: 04/06 - 07/11 (5yrs 3mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer Dates: 07/11 - 08/13 (2yrs 1mths) Position: R & D Engineer Dates: 09/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Software Engineer Dates: 12/14 - 04/16 (1yrs 4mths) Position: Principal Member of Technical Staff Small query: In Section 2 they have mentioned: The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. From where they got "May 2008" has a relevant - if that will be considered for point calculation then I will be in loss of 5points unnecessarily. I understand that they deduct few years based on experience but such 2.5years. I have strong feeling that somehow they consider to put candidate in under 8 year experience bracket for whatever reason, which turns it to 10 points instead of 15 points. Seniors any comments? All the best for the other people in the same league.


2.5 years is strange... Have you tried to email them?


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

mv2016 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Received my ACS result today. Its seems +VE.
> 
> ...


Generally, they deduct 2 yrs of exp if your degree is matching with your nominated occupation and 4 yrs of exp if your degree is not matching with your exp. I also strongly feel that they do this intentionally. Those eligible for 10 they would stuck them at 5, those eligible for 15 they would stuck them at 10.. In my case they didn't consider one of the most relevant experience stint for 2 yrs and 4 months, which would have given me 10 points but now I am stuck at 5 points.


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi andreyx108b 

I did not mail them yet, thinking to send them one but after that what - is there any chance of revision or any changes?

Thanks.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello,

I willl be applying for visa application by next week. The only query i have is that what contact information of employer should we give incase of large companies like Infosys , IBM, TCS etc...I mean the email id and phone number. Should we give the HR contact or our last manager contact information.

I want to make sure that incase CO or DIBP do call the employer they should not face any problem and get the relevant information.

Please help me with the above query.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## karanbajaj49 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ,

I am planning to apply for ACS. My degree is Btech (IT) from 2009-2013.
I have work experience : 
Junior Network Engineer (Oct 2011 – Apr 2013) for 20 working hours per week. 
Network Engineer ( May 2013 - Jan 2014) for 48 working hours per week.

I completed my Masters in networks from feb 2014 - dec 2015 from australia.
Is there any issue with pre graduation part time work experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbajaj49 said:


> Hi , I am planning to apply for ACS. My degree is Btech (IT) from 2009-2013. I have work experience : Junior Network Engineer (Oct 2011 – Apr 2013) for 20 working hours per week. Network Engineer ( May 2013 - Jan 2014) for 48 working hours per week. I completed my Masters in networks from feb 2014 - dec 2015 from australia. Is there any issue with pre graduation part time work experience?


What anzsco?


----------



## karanbajaj49 (May 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What anzsco?


ANZ code is 263111, I do not want to claim any points for work exp.


----------



## arjz_87 (May 10, 2016)

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Batcoder/friends,
> 
> I have the following query, can you please help
> 
> ...



Hi,

Yes if you are availing points for your husband, both of you should choose same ANZSCO code. 
I am a developer and my wife is a tester, So we applied for Software Engineer. 

Not sure about the second question


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I willl be applying for visa application by next week. The only query i have is that what contact information of employer should we give incase of large companies like Infosys , IBM, TCS etc...I mean the email id and phone number. Should we give the HR contact or our last manager contact information.
> 
> ...


Can someone pls answer the above question please


----------



## arjz_87 (May 10, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Can someone pls answer the above question please


Hi,

When you request for reference letter from your previous company or current, mostly each company will have a format and you need to get it approved & signed by HR or any manager who is 2 level above(If your getting from manager, HR should be aware of this info). To your previous company you can probably tell them you need to Australia immigration purpose/work permit. 

You can ask either your HR or manager's phone number, desk number and email id And Company's website link in the signature. 

DIBP or ACS have a separate path to get your employement validated.

Note: This is my personal opinion.

1) IELTS - March 5th - Completed
2) ACS - May 17th - +ve result
3) EOI - June 1st week - In Progress


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mv2016 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Received my ACS result today. Its seems +VE.
> 
> ...


From page#3 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:

If your degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require *2 years* relevant work experience completed within the past *10 years* or *4 years* relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history _(whichever provides the earliest skill date)_ to meet the suitability criteria.

Going by this rule, they've in fact assessed it in a way to give you maximum possible skilled years (i.e. points).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arjz_87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes if you are availing points for your husband, both of you should choose *same ANZSCO code*.
> I am a developer and my wife is a tester, So we applied for Software Engineer.
> ...


Incorrect. It can be any ANZSCO as long as it is on the same list as the primary applicant's.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fdesai,

Did you email them? I suggest you write to the email ID listed on the top left of the assessment letter.


----------



## iswarya1989 (May 10, 2016)

On which date you have applied ACS, and on which date you have received result from them


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> From page#3 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:
> 
> If your degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require *2 years* relevant work experience completed within the past *10 years* or *4 years* relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history _(whichever provides the earliest skill date)_ to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> Going by this rule, they've in fact assessed it in a way to give you maximum possible skilled years (i.e. points).


You are right KeeDa. I wrote email to them and got same clarification. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

*Great Deal of Confusion!!!*

i have a great deal of confusion regarding my degree completion date,

I completed my B.E. in Electronics & Communications from VTU in the year 2007, here comes the confusion,

As far as i remember, I had my 8th sem project submission in the first week of June 2007 before which i had already given all my papers pertaining to 8th semester in the examinations which happened in May 2007.

My first Employment start date is June 22 2007. 

My degree certificate does not mention when i cleared my Degree, instead the certificate is dated March 12, 2008 which i guess probably is the convocation date.

My degree transcript states Year of Entrance: 2003 and Year of Leaving: 2007, does not indicate the month

My 8th Semester Marks sheet is dated Dec 24, 2007 with month and year of passing as "Jul 07"

Now, if i submit my degree certificate and transcript - i don't know what ACS will consider as my degree completion date. If they take the date on the certificate, i will end up losing around 9 months of exp which is not fair...  

I don't know how i can convince ACS, that i actually completed my graduation in Jun 2007. I am not sure if anybody has faced this but i am in a real confusion regarding this.

I can submit individual marks cards which will atleast show that i completed all papers by Jul 2007 which will lead to me losing 1 month of exp. But i dont see a section on ACS to upload marks cards, i can see only sections on certificate, transcript, completion certificate, exemption letter, testamur

what do you think i should do?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

thehuskyone said:


> i have a great deal of confusion regarding my degree completion date,
> 
> I completed my B.E. in Electronics & Communications from VTU in the year 2007, here comes the confusion,
> 
> ...


The degree certificate is dated March 2008. It does not really mean you completed the degree in 2008 but as you said, the convocation ceremony was perhaps in 2008. Another document you have clearly states the 'year of passing' as Jul-2007. You should therefore of course put down Jul-2007 as your degree completion date, which indeed is the case.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The degree certificate is dated March 2008. It does not really mean you completed the degree in 2008 but as you said, the convocation ceremony was perhaps in 2008. Another document you have clearly states the 'year of passing' as Jul-2007. You should therefore of course put down Jul-2007 as your degree completion date, which indeed is the case.


As Keeda said... Submit degree certificate... With passing certificate also. Named that file as degreecirti_passing date_July 2007. There won't be any issue. Generally they take last semester markshhet as a final date which is DEC 2007 in your case.but you should submit passing date as July 2007 because you already have that proof. They can't deny this. Be rest assured that .. They won't consider march 2008 date as completion date . but please make sure to fill form as per the passing date as July 2007 only.


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello All,

Please let me know whether i will get ACS positive or not. Below are my details

B.E(Computer Engineering) 2008-2012

Work experience
Software Developer - Aug'2013-March 2016 (2 year 7months)
Software Developer - March'2016 - Till date (3months)

In total i have 2.10 year of experience as a software developer but the problem is i don't have any experience in between July '2012-August '2013 i.e for 1 year so will it make any difference in the outcome of ACS ?

Will i get positive ACS ?

Please help me i'm bit confused.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jalpesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please let me know whether i will get ACS positive or not. Below are my details
> 
> ...


No problem with that. You should get a positive outcome after 2 years deduction.


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No problem with that. You should get a positive outcome after 2 years deduction.


Will they contact my current employer and past employer ?
If yes then what happens if my past employer will not pick the call or not give proper response to them then in that case what they will do ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jalpesh said:


> Will they contact my current employer and past employer ?
> If yes then what happens if my past employer will not pick the call or not give proper response to them then in that case what they will do ?


ACS- no, never. They don't undertake such verification but instead provide you the result based on the documents. It is later during visa processing that DIBP may choose to call, email, visit your employers to have your documents/ claims verified.

*Edit:* At the visa processing stage, if your employer does not support your claims, it will be a case of you having made false claims, visa will be refused, no refunds, and possibly a ban of certain x years from applying for any other Australian visa. However, you will be given a chance to explain yourself once or to withdraw your visa application (to avoid the ban). No refunds though. Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html*


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ACS- no, never. They don't undertake such verification but instead provide you the result based on the documents. It is later during visa processing that DIBP may choose to call, email, visit your employers to have your documents/ claims verified.


Ok.
Thanks bro


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have applied my ACS more than 2 weeks. A person who applied 3 days after me already got it. But I still havent received my result. I check my application status and it is 'in progress' state. Should I be worried?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jtran09 said:


> I have applied my ACS more than 2 weeks. A person who applied 3 days after me already got it. But I still havent received my result. I check my application status and it is 'in progress' state. Should I be worried?


No, not at all. Could be that you have provided more documents, you have more work/ education episodes than the other person.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you Keeda..


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need some clarification regarding my ACS skill assessment letter. I received a positive assessment from ACS on 20th Jan 2016. Since April 2015 I'm working in the same company and I'm waiting until December 2016 to complete 3 years (So then I can claim 5 points to work exp.) My question is do I have to do a skill assessment again in December. Let's say it's the same company, same designation and same responsibilities. I've attached my ACS letter here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi guys how long does it take for ACS to mail the assessment pdf after entering stage 5?


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

*ACS letter*

Hi Guys,
This is regarding my assessment result (recieved it on 1-Jun-16) in which my Master Degree(completed on July 2006)have been evaluated major in ICT. 
I have started my first ICT job from July 2006 but in my ACS letter it mentioned that employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work in 261313 (Software Engineer).
I do understand that generally ACS deduct first 24 months of our ICT jobs to make our profile equivalent/compatible as per ANZSCO code but in my case its 2 year 2 months (26 months) as it mentioned in letter: To calculate my experience after August 2008.
I have below query:
1-In that case should I consider my experience for point calculation only from september 2008 or from August 2008?
2- due to 26 months deduction my experience is now falling short by 2 months to get 5 year experience (10 points). After 2 months do I need to go for reassessment from ACS to make it 5 year or DIBP can consider it without new evealuation from ACS.
I am in same organisation what I have shown in ACS but my working country has been changed now.

My experience Details are:

Master Degree in computer Science (Completed 2006)

July 2006- july 2013 
Country: India

July 2013 - May 2016
Country : Australia

May 2013- Till Date
Country: India

Seniors Kindly guide.

Thanks,
ACS submitted: 19 May 16
ACS done: 1 Jun 16


----------



## MohitB (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I have done
1) 10th 
2) Diploma in computer science 
3) Engineering in IT

4) 1st exp (refferal letter is ready)
5) 2nd exp refference letter is ready. 



Do I need to submit All my marksheet from diploma in computers or only the final marksheet. Same thing for engineering . As after diploma i got admission directly in second year engineering in Pune university . So Do i need to submit only the final marksheet or all the Marksheets are required ?


Anything else that i need to submit ?


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

You would need to submit all year/semester marksheets as they checks all your subjects from marksheets and do validation based on the subjects whether your qualification is major or Minor in computing.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vkv said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is regarding my assessment result (recieved it on 1-Jun-16) in which my Master Degree(completed on July 2006)have been evaluated major in ICT.
> I have started my first ICT job from July 2006 but in my ACS letter it mentioned that employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work in 261313 (Software Engineer).
> I do understand that generally ACS deduct first 24 months of our ICT jobs to make our profile equivalent/compatible as per ANZSCO code but in my case its 2 year 2 months (26 months) as it mentioned in letter: To calculate my experience after August 2008.
> ...


Since work experience after qualification is considered, and since ACS considers only months in their calculations, they marked it as 'after August'. Qualification completed in July-2006. August-2006 to August-2008 is the period it took you to become skilled, and hence period after this can be counted towards points.

1. Yes, start counting from Sep-2008.
2. Reassessment is not required. The EOI tool tells you (check the '?' help topics) to leave the To-Date blank for your current employment. This way the EOI tool will auto upgrade your points after 2 months.


----------



## MohitB (Jun 7, 2016)

vkv said:


> You would need to submit all year/semester marksheets as they checks all your subjects from marksheets and do validation based on the subjects whether your qualification is major or Minor in computing.


Thanks for the quick reply.

So I need to submit my 10 marksheet 

Diploma All sem Marksheets ?

And then engineering 2nd year , 3rd year and 4th year marksheets right ?

Do I need to mention anywhere that I got admission in 2nd year in Engineering as I had done diploma in computer science ? Or is it fine ?

I have got Year gaps . do they matter for ACS assesment ?


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Since work experience after qualification is considered, and since ACS considers only months in their calculations, they marked it as 'after August'. Qualification completed in July-2006. August-2006 to August-2008 is the period it took you to become skilled, and hence period after this can be counted towards points.
> 
> 1. Yes, start counting from Sep-2008.
> 2. Reassessment is not required. The EOI tool tells you (check the '?' help topics) to leave the To-Date blank for your current employment. This way the EOI tool will auto upgrade your points after 2 months.



Thanks KeeDa for your quick response Also could you please tell me that 
1- I need not to do any reassessment after 2 months even though my Country has been changed since the ACS letter issued and hence skillselect/DIBP will automatically consider me in 5 year category after 2 months?
2- while Lodging PR application, Do I need to Add any experience before Aug 2008 ( as per ACS letter Met date) in experience section? Hence to submit Employment proof and letter only after August 2008?

Thanks

ACS submitted: 19 May 16
ACS done: 1 Jun 16


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

MohitB said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> So I need to submit my 10 marksheet
> 
> ...


No need for 10th Marksheet. ACS will evaluate your degree and if it comes in major category according to ACS then they will deduct 2 year from your relevant ICT experience and give you a time (MM/YY), after which you can count your experience for point calculation. gap year doesn't matter for them.


----------



## MohitB (Jun 7, 2016)

vkv said:


> No need for 10th Marksheet. ACS will evaluate your degree and if it comes in major category according to ACS then they will deduct 2 year from your relevant ICT experience and give you a time (MM/YY), after which you can count your experience for point calculation. gap year doesn't matter for them.


Thanks again.

Just last one question. 

I have taken the Reference certificate with roles and responsibilities from my firm on November 2015 but I am still working here and have not processed my acs documentation. Do I need to give ACS an Updated reference certificate ? Asin with updated date on the letter head or is it fine as *to date *is mentioned in it.

My total exp is 3 years 8 months now.

Thanks 
Mohit


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*CSOL or SOL*



KeeDa said:


> Incorrect. It can be any ANZSCO as long as it is on the same list as the primary applicant's.


Hi Keeda/Friends, 

I'm a developer(261312) and my husband is a tester (261314). The code 261312 comes in both SOL and CSOL but the tester is present in CSOL list only. 

My question is to gain partner's point for 189 visa, we should both apply in SOL list only or both can be in CSOL list.

My understanding is to gain partner point for 190 visa, w should both in CSOL list and for 189 visa, both should be in SOL list?

Please clarify...


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

NEED AN ADVISE: URGENT 

My ACS skill assessment result is in. I applied for two employments in developer programmer category... (1) Software developer experience in my home country (2)1.5 years PhD work (still in progress) experience in Australia. They accepted my country's experience but did not count the PhD experience one. I know it is a tricky experience but i receive salary from my university for PhD. In a sense, it is a paid job. My supervisor was very kind to issue a very good letter where he mentioned my developer skills but they rejected it saying that the mentioned duties seem part of the phd; hence it is not a job. They may be technically right, but i saw cases where positive results were given for PhD experience. They advised me to provide a letter where it will be stated that the salary is for developing purpose only; not for PHD. But I am doing those duties as part of my phd; i can't deny that.

Now, I am confused, should i go for a review? But what should i write? Because, in review, the new assessor will analyze why it was refused in the first application? and if that reason is not addressed, my review may not be successful. 

Please advise me something.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ShoAmar said:


> My understanding is to gain partner point for 190 visa, w should both in CSOL list and for 189 visa, both should be in SOL list?
> Please clarify...


Correct. Also worth mentioning here that CSOL is the master list. All occupations listed in the SOL are in the CSOL as well (but not the other way round).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fahim_shahid said:


> NEED AN ADVISE: URGENT
> 
> My ACS skill assessment result is in. I applied for two employments in developer programmer category... (1) Software developer experience in my home country (2)1.5 years PhD work (still in progress) experience in Australia. They accepted my country's experience but did not count the PhD experience one. I know it is a tricky experience but i receive salary from my university for PhD. In a sense, it is a paid job. My supervisor was very kind to issue a very good letter where he mentioned my developer skills but they rejected it saying that the mentioned duties seem part of the phd; hence it is not a job. They may be technically right, but i saw cases where positive results were given for PhD experience. They advised me to provide a letter where it will be stated that the salary is for developing purpose only; not for PHD. But I am doing those duties as part of my phd; i can't deny that.
> 
> ...


I cannot say for sure how others made it possible, but Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf clearly states on page#11 "_Work experience carried out as part of a qualification is not considered for skilled employment._"


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Since work experience after qualification is considered, and since ACS considers only months in their calculations, they marked it as 'after August'. Qualification completed in July-2006. August-2006 to August-2008 is the period it took you to become skilled, and hence period after this can be counted towards points.
> 
> 1. Yes, start counting from Sep-2008.
> 2. Reassessment is not required. The EOI tool tells you (check the '?' help topics) to leave the To-Date blank for your current employment. This way the EOI tool will auto upgrade your points after 2 months.


Hi KeeDa/team, 
COuld you please clarify my below query please? 

1- I need not to do any reassessment after 2 months even though my Country has been changed since the ACS letter issued and hence skillselect/DIBP will automatically consider me in 5 year category after 2 months?
2- while Lodging PR application, Do I need to Add any experience before Aug 2008 ( as per ACS letter Met date) in experience section? Hence to submit Employment proof and letter only after August 2008?

Thanks

ACS submitted: 19 May 16
ACS done: 1 Jun 16


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Hi KeeDa, Thank you very much for your reply. i get the situation now. 

I have one more question. I found out that the new CSOL may remove the category that I got my positive skill assessment. Can I lodge a completely new skill assessment application (NOT RE-ASSESS) for a difference code? In that case, will they check my previous application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vkv said:


> Hi KeeDa/team,
> COuld you please clarify my below query please?
> 
> 1- I need not to do any reassessment after 2 months even though my Country has been changed since the ACS letter issued and hence skillselect/DIBP will automatically consider me in 5 year category after 2 months?
> ...


1- If you check the online EOI help tooltip besides ToDate (the "?" icon), it states you should leave the To-Date blank if you continue to work with the same employer performing the same duties. It does not state anything about the location you work at. IMO, leave it blank and let the system auto award you extra points after 2 months. But ensure that you do this only if you indeed continue to work at the same level utilising the same skills. You will be asked to prove it (via yet another employer reference letter to cover this period after ACS till invitation).

2- Yes, you have to mention that experience but make sure you mark it as 'not-relevant' (there is a checkbox to do so) so that it does not count towards work points. *Edit:* Documents are generally not requested from these employment which do not contribute towards points. Also mentioned here in the official documents checklist: *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist* (under 'Points Test' and then under 'Skilled employment'). However, this is just a general guideline and a case officer may request any document. Although I haven't seen a case (yet) where they requested documents from not-relevant period.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fahim_shahid said:


> Hi KeeDa, Thank you very much for your reply. i get the situation now.
> 
> I have one more question. I found out that the new CSOL may remove the category that I got my positive skill assessment. Can I lodge a completely new skill assessment application (NOT RE-ASSESS) for a difference code? In that case, will they check my previous application?


Hi,

The new lists for next FY are out already. Google or search on this forum. Yes, you can get a new assessment for a new occupation but you cannot really do away with the old application. You have to use the 'link to earlier' option. This is mentioned somewhere on their FAQ page: *https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment* For ex, some on this thread have received a positive assessment under 261313 after they were initially assessed under 261314: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../861994-software-tester-skill-assessment.html*


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Thank you KeeDa. Yes, i just checked and found out that i need to link the application with my previous application.

I will probably lodge another application with a different ANZSCO. I will ask my employer to issue a different letter for me. As I mentioned, in my first application, i claimed for my PhD experience. For that reason, i separated the time frame between my two employements (Home country and PhD in Australia). But, as they did not accept my PhD, i am thinking to change the time frame in the new letter. because, my home country's employer is still paying me. I can submit the payslips until last month easily. By doing so, my experience will be longer. Do you think it will be wise to do that? I mean, ACS will definitely look into my previous file and application. They will notice the change in time frame. Is there any chance that it will affect my first successful application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't really say for sure @Fahim. Never seen such a case earlier where employment periods between previous assessment and the new one were different. All I am aware of are cases where employments were same, and only additional duties were submitted to be inline with the new occupation.


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1- If you check the online EOI help tooltip besides ToDate (the "?" icon), it states you should leave the To-Date blank if you continue to work with the same employer performing the same duties. It does not state anything about the location you work at. IMO, leave it blank and let the system auto award you extra points after 2 months. But ensure that you do this only if you indeed continue to work at the same level utilising the same skills. You will be asked to prove it (via yet another employer reference letter to cover this period after ACS till invitation).
> 
> 2- Yes, you have to mention that experience but make sure you mark it as 'not-relevant' (there is a checkbox to do so) so that it does not count towards work points. *Edit:* Documents are generally not requested from these employment which do not contribute towards points. Also mentioned here in the official documents checklist: *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist* (under 'Points Test' and then under 'Skilled employment'). However, this is just a general guideline and a case officer may request any document. Although I haven't seen a case (yet) where they requested documents from not-relevant period.


Thanks so much mate for clarifying my queries. In that case I will lodge EOI after 2 months with same assessment to gain 5 year points. Thanks Again


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vkv said:


> Thanks so much mate for clarifying my queries. In that case I will lodge EOI after 2 months with same assessment to gain 5 year points. Thanks Again


I am not sure why you would like to file after 2 months. If you are eligible now (with at least 60 points) and have the relevant pre-requisites in place (assessment, English, etc) then you should file it now and leave the ToDate field blank for your current employment so that the system auto awards you extra points after 2 months. Doing it early (now) is recommended so that your EOI stands a chance to get invited (earlier) due to its age. For instance, if you are now at 60 points then if circumstances are favourable, you may get invited earlier with 60 points without having to wait 2 months for points to increase. If not, after 2 months, this same EOI will anyways be auto-upgraded to 65 points.


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure why you would like to file after 2 months. If you are eligible now (with at least 60 points) and have the relevant pre-requisites in place (assessment, English, etc) then you should file it now and leave the ToDate field blank for your current employment so that the system auto awards you extra points after 2 months. Doing it early (now) is recommended so that your EOI stands a chance to get invited (earlier) due to its age. For instance, if you are now at 60 points then if circumstances are favourable, you may get invited earlier with 60 points without having to wait 2 months for points to increase. If not, after 2 months, this same EOI will anyways be auto-upgraded to 65 points.


Thanks KeeDa for making it more clear and seems valid to lodge at early stage instead of waiting for more points(in expecatation of more than 60), but here my PTE/IELTS is not ready yet, once its ready I will lodge immediately.

ACS submitted: 19 May 16
ACS done : 1 Jun 16
ENglish Test: Yet to be given:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Can anyone let me know How I can access my existing ACS application and profile which is already has been finalized and processed. When I am logging into ACS SIte and going in "My ACS" option , it just showing me same flow of application and status is in Finalised state, But no where is option to check my profile and details which I have filled at the time of application.

ACS submitted: 19 May 16
ACS done : 1 Jun 16


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello all,

A kind request to the expert to help me undetstand procedure in ACS.
I have completed my Computer Network System Engineering in the year 2003. 

1) I joined a company and was working as a Customer Service Executive the job responsiblities were Developing & Monitoring network related queries raised by customers, Support & Troubleshoot network related issues whenever required in one firm from Apr 2003 to Oct 2004 (unfortunately the company got shutdown)
2) I joined another company called Intelenet V1.0 in Nov 2004 as Customer Service Exec. Here we use to service tech related (computer & network related) calls from the US and give them a proper solution over the phone. This process went through a rampdown phase and shutdown in Dec 2008 we were transferred to another process internally

Post this i changed my profile into MIS the later Finance in the same company

Now i request you to help me with below mentioned queries. Apologies for such long story
Questions
1) How many years of experience will be considered by ACS for my skills since the start of my job ?
2) I have my offer letter for both the companies with me however with this what details do i provide to them for the experience to be counted since 1st company got shutdown and another process in the same company where i am working got rampdown/shutdown and we were internally transferred to different process ?

Please help me in submitting the docs

Thank a ton in advance
Bhavik


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

I got below reply from ACS w.r.t. my question from them aboutto gain the experience between ACS result to EOI submission. Not sure how to it relates when here in forum experts are saying that no need for reassessment between ACS and EOI and just show the further employment proof to gain points after ACS. Did anyone here personally claim and got successfully?

*Here is my mail to ACS:*

Thanks for your response and I appreciate it.
My another query is :
if I submit my EOI/Visa Application after 2 months (Lets say by Aug 2016) then my relevant experience would get be counted till Aug 2016 and not the date which is mentioned in my ACS letter. e.g. In my ACS letter my last relevant employment date mentioned till May 2016 since I have submitted my ACS assessment application in May 2016.

*ACS Response:*

Dear ,

Thank you for your email.

If you wish to have more experience assessed and included on your result letter you would need to have it assessed, it will not automatically update on your result letter.



Experts please advice.

ACS submitted: 19-may-16
ACS result: 01-Jun-16


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I have done an assessment under developer programmer and submitted two different employment experiences. One of the two got accepted and the other was rejected. Initially i couldn't understand where my fault was but now i see the problem. Based on that, my employer for the rejected employment has provided me a new letter and I am kind of hopeful that this new letter might be useful. In this situation, should I go for a review or just a new application linked with the old one? If i do a new application and get positive reply, can I submit my EOI for both assessment results? Review seems illogical coz the assessment was correct.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*pls help!!!*

Hi Friends/Keeda, 

My Past company - Wipro is saying that they can give the experience letter with roles and responsibilities in only one page but not more than one page. 

Hence i'm planning to give like the one which we have as an example in ACS site (see the attachment)

Please advise whether is it mandatory to have more than 1 page and should specify all the projects and clients name and also the tenure served for each project. 

It will be helpful if you have attach some work experience letter. 

Thanks and Regards,
Shoamar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends/Keeda, My Past company - Wipro is saying that they can give the experience letter with roles and responsibilities in only one page but not more than one page. Hence i'm planning to give like the one which we have as an example in ACS site (see the attachment) Please advise whether is it mandatory to have more than 1 page and should specify all the projects and clients name and also the tenure served for each project. It will be helpful if you have attach some work experience letter. Thanks and Regards, Shoamar


All of my were 1 page. 

Ask them to use smaller font


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Bhavik,

Cannot say for sure without knowing the subjects studied during your degree course, the course unit requirements of your ANZSCO, and the relevance of your duties to the skills requirement of your ANZSCO. I suggest you study the ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to get a fair idea about how many years will be deducted.

vkv,

Although they say that, if you check the EOI help pages (? link besides the ToDate field), they say you can leave the ToDate blank if you continue to work for the same employer and they (their system) auto-awards you additional points accordingly.

fahim,

New application but using the 'link to existing'. You cannot input two ACS IDs in the EOI and why would you want to do that? Your new assessment ID will have additional experience assessed and this is the one you should use in the EOI.


----------



## wilabr1217 (Jun 15, 2016)

*263111*

Hi, Can anyone please take a look at the subjects below and let me know if i should be able to get a positive assessment for 263111.

Masters in Information Technology - major - Network and system security - 2 years

The core subjects of the major in network and security have been marked bold

1ST TERM 

ICT services management
Introduction to programming
Project management concepts
Information system analysis and design

2ND TERM

*Network routing and switching*
Database design and development
Professional skills in ICT
E business systems

1ST TERM - 2 YEAR

*Advanced Network security*
*Information security management*
*Network design*
Computer forensics

2ND TERM - 2 YEAR

System security administration
Cloud computing for smart applications
Project - equivalent to 2 subjects


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Andrey. But Keeda/Andrey/Friends, as per my understanding, we have to give roles and responsibilities for each project worked in that company. Is we have to mention projects,clients and tenure worked in that particular project. 

Please advise because i got a sample from one of my friend which was forwarded by his visa consulting agent. In that sample, I saw roles and responsibilities described for each project

Appreciate a quick reply asap as I have to get back to my HR on that else i have to think about statutory declaration for my past company aswell. 

Thanks and Regards, 
Shoamar


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

BCA from India and Masters from AU (last year)
working as a Software Engineer (not even been one year yet). What you guys think, what are my chances of getting points. Thanks


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Pls help!!!*

Hi Friends, 

Please provide any suggestion/comments for my experience letter to submit to ACS. Is that I have to provide roles and responsibilities mentioned for each project and also have to mention the projects, contract and tenure for each project worked in a company. 

I have attached a sample experience letter which i'm planning to get attested from Company HR and submit to ACS as they will not provide more than 1 page. Please let me know if this is okay.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends, Please provide any suggestion/comments for my experience letter to submit to ACS. Is that I have to provide roles and responsibilities mentioned for each project and also have to mention the projects, contract and tenure for each project worked in a company. I have attached a sample experience letter which i'm planning to get attested from Company HR and submit to ACS as they will not provide more than 1 page. Please let me know if this is okay.


I had on 1 page - thats it. No need for projects details.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you Andreyx


----------



## sajjadmehdi (Jul 25, 2014)

vkv said:


> I got below reply from ACS w.r.t. my question from them aboutto gain the experience between ACS result to EOI submission. Not sure how to it relates when here in forum experts are saying that no need for reassessment between ACS and EOI and just show the further employment proof to gain points after ACS. Did anyone here personally claim and got successfully?
> 
> *Here is my mail to ACS:*
> 
> ...



Dear Vkv,

You do not have to go back to ACS for your extra months/years of experience. CO will accept your old dated ACS letter if your designation/role in the company has not changed and you have a continuous employment in the same role. 

I was in the same situation as well. Used my 18 months old ACS letter, with To Date employment and got all of the experience covered in my Visa. I did not have to re-asses. To be on the safer side, I denied promotion's and role change on the company records to match my ACS letter.

Regards,
Mir


----------



## ashroy22 (Sep 1, 2016)

*ACS Reference Letter Format*

Have a query and help required. Starting my ACS process now.

But had thought of starting the process back in 2015 April and got letter from my current employer but never completed the process and now i am having a letter dated March-2015.
Reference letter(Current Employer) should it have any format? or only matter is 

Start Date - Till Date
Location - India
Position/Role - 
Roles& Responsibilities

I am requesting for a new letter with dates changed, current letter covers my POSITION,LOCATION,Roles/Responsibilities

Let me know whether i should be following format as mentioned in ACS portal.


----------



## kiz123 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Strange Assessment Result ACS*

*I have received very strange response for my ACS assessment which I have mentioned below. *

Your Bachelor of Business Information Technology from XYZ completed November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after *November 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/07 - 10/08 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Software Quality Assurance Engineer
Employer: XYZ

Dates: 10/08 - 02/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: XYZ
Employer: Systems Limited

Dates: 02/09 - 05/10 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Software QA Engineer
Employer: XYZ

Dates: 05/10 - 08/16 (6yrs 3mths)
Position: Quality Assurance Manager
Employer: XYZ

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 01/06 - 06/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Billing Analyst - Not Professional ICT Level Experience
Employer: XYZ


Now there is big confusion in this letter if you read it carefully related to *“Skill Level Requirement Met Date” * they have approved my experience after November,2005 on the other hand they have also listed my one of experience as NON ICT (From: Jan 2006 To: Jun 2007). It does not make any sense I am so much confused according to My calculation the* “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” * should be *June ,2007 * instead of November,2005. Should I contact ACS for this problem as it might lead to big problem in later stages. One of my fear factor If I have asked them they might deduct my valid experience and count the experience from *June,2009.* 

Please provide your input in this regard what should I do now.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

*ACS September 2016*

Hi,

Applied for ACS on 1st Sep.
Stage 4a - Sep 6

Waiting....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

wilabr1217 said:


> Hi, Can anyone please take a look at the subjects below and let me know if i should be able to get a positive assessment for 263111.
> 
> Masters in Information Technology - major - Network and system security - 2 years
> 
> ...



Please don't ask that. No-one is able to advise you. ACS is the only authority able to make that decision. You can assess for yourself by reviewing the ACS ANZSCO codes document


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kiz123 said:


> *I have received very strange response for my ACS assessment which I have mentioned below. *
> 
> Your Bachelor of Business Information Technology from XYZ completed November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Need more info. What kind of visa? Where was the uni?


I'm assuming there was no experience listed from before your study? IF so then I think they might indeed have made a mistake. Assuming you degree was assessed as relevant to the skill being assessed (and taking into account they reject some of your experience) the Skills Met Date should be June 2009. 

I understand your concern that this will take your points experience below 8+ years but knowingly giving false information can have your visa refused immediately. Is there anything you can do to get that dismissed role included? You understand of course that no-one here can or should advise you to cheat. I think you need to go back to ACS and point out the error, but with extra evidence for that role that was discarded too.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I'm assuming there was no experience listed from before your study? IF so then I think they might indeed have made a mistake. Assuming you degree was assessed as relevant to the skill being assessed (and taking into account they reject some of your experience) the Skills Met Date should be June 2009.
> 
> I understand your concern that this will take your points experience below 8+ years but knowingly giving false information can have your visa refused immediately. Is there anything you can do to get that dismissed role included? You understand of course that no-one here can or should advise you to cheat. I think you need to go back to ACS and point out the error, but with extra evidence for that role that was discarded too.


Sorry, looking at your post once more.... first off, what sort of assessment was it? Second, where was the uni?

My reply above assumed it was a general skills (for 189 or 190) and an offshore uni.


----------



## kiz123 (Jun 22, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Sorry, looking at your post once more.... first off, what sort of assessment was it? Second, where was the uni?
> 
> My reply above assumed it was a general skills (for 189 or 190) and an offshore uni.


Hi FFAcs,

Thanks for the reply really appreciate i have been wating for the response since morning.Anyhow i have tried to answer each of the question you asked.

1) Graduated from Curtin university Technology (BBIT- 4 Yrs offshore degree from Pakistan).

2) Just for the info it is my second ACS assessment previously i was assessed under different anzsco code (Software Tester) which was +ve too. This time i have chosen software engineer , last time they have also deducted the same experience and counted the experience from June 2009 to onward. (To be honest the experience they deducted this time and last time is NON ICT)

3) Going to apply for 189 Visa.

Yes i agree i should contact them for the mistake they have made. Btw i was wondering consider *june,2009 *as skill met date , till now i have 7.3 Years , i have to prepare for IELTS and prepare other document for the visa process and planning to submit EOI next year around Feb do you think it will give me some benefit as i will be few month short from 8yrs experience by then my exp will be 7.8 what do you say.

Thanks for you help thanks alot man.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a query , my timing for ACS assement was bad ( still waiting for a response though) , as I have applied on 19/09 with 8years and 11 months of experience .

If I had waited another month I would had 9 years overall experience . And as my engineering is in Mechanical , I assume they will deduct 4 years from my experience. 

My question is now that in many responses from ACS I have seen they have stated as - your experience from dd/mm/yyyy is valid , so what if I get a same response from ACS but I wait a month before I apply fro EOI ; will that makes my total experience as 9 years ??? or will it still be counted as 8 years and 11 months ??

Please help.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,
I needed some help in understanding the assessment of the education qualification. My spouse intends to apply for ICT BA 261111.

She has done a 3 years GNIIT course from NIIT Delhi in Systems Management. We needed to know whether this should qualify as an AQF equivalent , or do we need to go through the RPL route?

Regards


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I am B.Tech Electronics & Comm Engg.(ECE) 2006 passed out. I had done my ACS in 2013. At that time, I had 6 years of IT experience(from Jul-2006). ACS considered only from Aug 2012 i.e. 6 years deducted. 

However, recently I have applied for ACS having 10.1 years of IT experience. I am not sure whether they cut 6 years again this time. If so, I am left with 4.1 years that gives me 5 points. 

I heard ECE is ICT Major/Minor, so it should be 4 years deduction right..

Can anyone suggest who had similar situation with ECE ACS experience (especially JNTU university)?


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi

I applied ACS for visa 189 and got + results. 
I also want to submit state sponsor visa 190 in the same EOI. 
May I know if I have to do another ACS assessment again or I could just log my interest for visa 190 in the same EOI?

Appreciate your inputs,
Ppuu


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ppuu said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied ACS for visa 189 and got + results.
> I also want to submit state sponsor visa 190 in the same EOI.
> ...




Same or separate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi All, 

My brother has 3.1 years experience in leading Computer Networking companies and is currently working as Network Engineer. He has completed his BCA and MCA (both from SECTION 1 universities in India). 

He has received the following response from ACS declining his credentials: 

" 
Your ICT skills have been assessed as *unsuitable for migration under 263111* (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

You have been assessed* as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. *

Your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation: 

Your Master of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed May 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. 

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week: 

Dates: 07/13 - 02/14 (0yrs 7mths) Position: Associate Technical Support Employer: XXXXXXXX Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/14 - 06/15 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Engineer IT Operations, HelpDesk Team Employer: XXXXXXXX Country : INDIA 

Dates: 06/15 - 09/16 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Analyst Technical Administration Employer: XXXXXXX Country: INDIA "

Please suggest the following: 

1. Is ACS considering the education? 

2. Is ACS considering experience Valid? 

3. Has anyone has applied for REVIEW / ASSESSMENT ? It cost approx 400 AUD which is pretty high. Can we expect any positive outcome if we file a review in this case. 


Please suggest the way forward. Not really sure of the next steps here.


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently working in Netherlands as a local employee from Dec 2015 and recently my ACS assessment got expired. I am planning to apply for my AS renewal for that I have to include my Netherlands employment as well in the ACS assessment, however I am not sure about the employment affidavit format to be used for notary attestation in NL. Has anyone done this before (employment affidavit in Netherlands) and I would like to get your idea on this. 


Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Do you mean statuary declaration from a colleague? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Yes. Statutory declaration format for Netherlands (similarly to what we do with a stamp paper document declaration in India).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rnaveenbe said:


> Yes. Statutory declaration format for Netherlands (similarly to what we do with a stamp paper document declaration in India).




You can go to notary public (those who practice in English) they would it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalanov (Sep 21, 2016)

ACS asessment for ICT Biz Analyst (261111)

26 Sept: Submitted
29 Sept: Stage4a: With assessor
04 Oct: Stage 4B: In progress
07 Oct: Stage 5: Assessment complete


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi
I filed for 189 on 02nd Oct and 190 (NSW) on 05th Oct, claiming 65 & 70 points respectively, under ICT BA. Any idea how much time is it taking to get an invite these days ?

regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi
> I filed for 189 on 02nd Oct and 190 (NSW) on 05th Oct, claiming 65 & 70 points respectively, under ICT BA. Any idea how much time is it taking to get an invite these days ?
> 
> regards




With 65 unknown for sc189. 

With 70 nsw chances are high to get quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 unknown for sc189.
> 
> With 70 nsw chances are high to get quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Is there a way by which one could get some analytics on average time taken by states in dolling out invites basis points against respective occupations.  

Guess the data will be huge.. OR may be it's already there and I have not been able to lay my hands on....


----------



## harinikrishna (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi all,
I have submitted my ACS assessment on 19th sept and got my result as positive for ICT Support Engineer on 29th sept. But for ICT Support engineer only Adelaide is open with some special conditions.
Here I want to know whether i can apply for assessment again by changing the occupation code as Software Engineer and if so is there any time frame to apply. 
Also can you please tell me my chances of getting the invite as i am getting score of 60 (55+5).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a way by which one could get some analytics on average time taken by states in dolling out invites basis points against respective occupations.
> 
> ...




Stats and analytics is in the above link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
I humbly request any of you to help me to figure out ways to solve my issue. 

I have a Bachelors from India in Mechanical Engineering degree (4 years) but I was employed in IT industry for 2.6 years soon after graduation (worked from 06/2011 to 12/2013 as a Software Tester). 

After which I came to Australia and did 1 year full time masters in IT (48 credit points). I successfully completed it, but returned back within 2-3 months of completing the degree (purely due to personal reasons back at home). Upon returning to India I started working as a Senior Software tester from 4/2015 and is employed there till date (almost 1.6 yrs now).

I wanted to know if I will ever be able to get that 15 points for my education. I am obviously not thinking of getting any points from experience. But I would require that 15 points !!! 

Kindly advice on this. 

Regards,
Eldho
PS:- Age-30, PTE-20 = 50 points now.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Gents,
as per the insutructions 

i have to Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry. while the one application allow me to add separte mutiple attachment for each position. e.g. certeficate, experience letter,... can you advise please?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> Gents,
> as per the insutructions
> 
> i have to Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry. while the one application allow me to add separte mutiple attachment for each position. e.g. certeficate, experience letter,... can you advise please?



Yeah better to consolidate similar type of document in one page. it will make it more clear for CO to sort out and also take less upload slots in your immi account.

For example what I did was :

- Education degree + 8 pages transcript...... one pdf
- Separate reference letter for each job..... one pdf (it was only one page anyway) 
- All salary slips (from each job)... one pdf
- all other empl evidences like business card, employer roup certificate etc... one pdf


And I named them ask

EmpNameRefLetter, EmpNameSalarySlip, EmpNameDocs etc....


----------



## Patriotic Soul-001 (Jun 27, 2016)

hamad35 said:


> Anzsco code 261313
> experience senior it officer
> cae test result 203 out of 210 ( equals to ielts 8 bands).
> Prepared rpl .


Hamad wts the status of ur case? did u get the visa?


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Got acs positive today on priority processing for 261313. Phew 7 long days


----------



## snowingreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Guys , Please advise 
- I am from India , but currently expat in the UK. 
- I have notarised the below documents, while I was in India (May 2016)
1. declaration from my supervisor 
2. Bonafide letter 
3. Paysips/ Marksheet / Certificates etc 
But I am applying for ACS now , while in UK, hence I am submitting the latest payslips/Bonafide letter from UK ( please note same company both in india and UK). 

Question is whether I should get these notarised in UK. My agency suggets so. But it will cost around 70£ per document. 

Please advise.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

few days back i submitted my ACS skill assessment application. what i find strange was in the ACS submission web-page, there seemed some issue to me. Let me explain. See there are tabs for qualification, work experience, RPL and payment. What was happening was in the qualifications tab, the attachment types were coming as 5 options in a dropdown list - certificate, joining letter, relieving letter, work experience letter and one more option may be statuatory document. In the work experience tab, the attachment types were having only 3 values in it - organization chart, reference and statuary document. So it seemed to me that the attachment types of work experience came in qualifications tab and the attachment types of RPL came in work experience tab. After clicking next on work experience tab, the payment tab came up. in qualifications tab, i put my certificates in certificate attachment type. in work experience, i put my documents in organization chart attachment type and then in payment tab in credit card option, i gave my debit card details and submitted the application. So did i submit my ACS application correctly? any ideaz here plz. thx.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all
1.I applied for ACS Skill assessment (for Software Engineer) on 07/10/2016 on 11/10/2016 it movoed to stage 2(Allocated )but till today it is in stage 2 only.can somebody please explain me why there is so much time taken in each stage as i read many posts that these days ACS is pretty fast in giving assessment report.
2.And i merged all my documents like Employment reference letter,Visiting card and HR Employment letter in single pdf (Uploaded salay slips seperately)so will it be fine or they will ask me again to upload them seperately? and could this be the reason for the delay ?
Thanks in advance for you reply


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> hi all,
> 
> few days back i submitted my ACS skill assessment application. what i find strange was in the ACS submission web-page, there seemed some issue to me. Let me explain. See there are tabs for qualification, work experience, RPL and payment. What was happening was in the qualifications tab, the attachment types were coming as 5 options in a dropdown list - certificate, joining letter, relieving letter, work experience letter and one more option may be statuatory document. In the work experience tab, the attachment types were having only 3 values in it - organization chart, reference and statuary document. So it seemed to me that the attachment types of work experience came in qualifications tab and the attachment types of RPL came in work experience tab. After clicking next on work experience tab, the payment tab came up. in qualifications tab, i put my certificates in certificate attachment type. in work experience, i put my documents in organization chart attachment type and then in payment tab in credit card option, i gave my debit card details and submitted the application. So did i submit my ACS application correctly? any ideaz here plz. thx.




Clear your cache and any sort of history of browser, and try again with clean browser. 
Else restart your computer / PC
Else check with other browser , PC


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

harneet85 said:


> Clear your cache and any sort of history of browser, and try again with clean browser.
> Else restart your computer / PC
> Else check with other browser , PC


But I had already submitted my ACS skill assessment for software engineer, as i told in my above post. currently it is in stage 1. so does this mean i have already screwed up my submitted ACS skill assessment application? any thoughts here plz. thx.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> But I had already submitted my ACS skill assessment for software engineer, as i told in my above post. currently it is in stage 1. so does this mean i have already screwed up my submitted ACS skill assessment application? any thoughts here plz. thx.


Ok I rushed up your post and did not see you have mentioned that you have submitted docs.

I do not think there, it should matter much till education documents are attached in education tabs and Experience docs are in Exp tab .. I had consolidated all my docs in a single PDF (everything for each experience that I had in 'Statutory Declaration' ) and I was not questioned or asked to correct anything.

Anyways ball is out of your court so just wait and see if ACS has anything to say about it , I dont think they will have any issues till correct docs are listed in correct tab.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 unknown for sc189.
> 
> With 70 nsw chances are high to get quickly.
> 
> ...


Got the NSW invite today. Now running for documentation. Mainly around:

1) Passport for Kids.
2) PCC
3) Marriage Registration
4) Maiden name change for Spouse.

Wish me luck !

Regards


----------



## muneebsaj (Oct 14, 2016)

*Experience Letter Problem*

Hi 

Hope you all are doing good, 
i gathering my documents for ACS i worked in three companies and i have total of 5 years plus Work experience however , my first company is now operating with a different name rather then the company i worked in , now when i ask them to write me a reference letter the refuse to give any sort such letter as they say that company is officially closed and we cant give you reference letter on the letter head of the old company name.

kindly suggest what should i do in the scenario. or any of you face similar situation and what you did in such case i have 2 years of experience in that company that why it is important to get one from that company.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

muneebsaj said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you all are doing good,
> i gathering my documents for ACS i worked in three companies and i have total of 5 years plus Work experience however , my first company is now operating with a different name rather then the company i worked in , now when i ask them to write me a reference letter the refuse to give any sort such letter as they say that company is officially closed and we cant give you reference letter on the letter head of the old company name.
> ...


I used to work for EDS India. It got taken over by HP. I had provided my appointment letter and a stat decl by a colleague who confirmed my roles and responsibilities. I also provided the URL of website which had information of the current company and wiki link which had information on the take over.

Worked for me....


----------



## muneebsaj (Oct 14, 2016)

whynotaustralia said:


> I used to work for EDS India. It got taken over by HP. I had provided my appointment letter and a stat decl by a colleague who confirmed my roles and responsibilities. I also provided the URL of website which had information of the current company and wiki link which had information on the take over.
> 
> Worked for me....


Hi, 
thanks for your response, did you provide any salary slips too.


----------



## muneebsaj (Oct 14, 2016)

thanks for your quick response
did you provide any salary slip information, how many witnesses you mentioned in that letter.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

whynotaustralia said:


> Got the NSW invite today. Now running for documentation. Mainly around:
> 
> 1) Passport for Kids.
> 2) PCC
> ...


All the best to you.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

harneet85 said:


> Ok I rushed up your post and did not see you have mentioned that you have submitted docs.
> 
> I do not think there, it should matter much till education documents are attached in education tabs and Experience docs are in Exp tab .. I had consolidated all my docs in a single PDF (everything for each experience that I had in 'Statutory Declaration' ) and I was not questioned or asked to correct anything.
> 
> Anyways ball is out of your court so just wait and see if ACS has anything to say about it , I dont think they will have any issues till correct docs are listed in correct tab.


Hi, I forgot to put my IELTS test result in ACS skill assessment submit application for software engineer. Now what should i do? any ideas please. thanks.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

I’M applying for skill assessment for migration purpose. However, I have the following questions 
1) When I try to create new online application, in relevant experience section I have to add the position and all supported document for this position. However, the problem is that, I have to choose the attachment type which is only limited to three options 
organization chart
Reference 
Statutory declaration

While I have some others supported documents which will be useful for my case e.g. offer letter, contract, payslip. 
Could you please advice how to upload such important documents?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, I forgot to put my IELTS test result in ACS skill assessment submit application for software engineer. Now what should i do? any ideas please. thanks.


Any information on the above question, please? Thanks.


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I shall be thankful if anyone can answer my below queries.

1. I have all MCA mark-sheets with me which is having details of all the subjects (subject code +Subject description) like MCA101 - Mathematical foundation of Computer science ,will the consolidate 
mark-sheet of all three years work for ACS or do I necessarily need to provide the transcript instead ?

2. I have done B.Sc general(Physics, chemistry,Mathematics), In the all three years mar-sheets it has only given subject as Physics ( subject I and II), Chemistry(( subject I,II and III) and Mathematics( subject I,II and III) , will it work if submit consolidated mark-sheet?
I don't think University provides any transcripts for the general B.Sc or B.A. degree.?


Thanks,
Kamal


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, I forgot to put my IELTS test result in ACS skill assessment submit application for software engineer. Now what should i do? any ideas please. thanks.




You don't need to do anything mate. IELTS is not required un this stage with ACS.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Patriotvn said:


> You don't need to do anything mate. IELTS is not required un this stage with ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how will the points for IELTS test result - or - the competency in English language accessed? Will it be directly in EOI submission? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> hi all,
> 
> few days back i submitted my ACS skill assessment application. what i find strange was in the ACS submission web-page, there seemed some issue to me. Let me explain. See there are tabs for qualification, work experience, RPL and payment. What was happening was in the qualifications tab, the attachment types were coming as 5 options in a dropdown list - certificate, joining letter, relieving letter, work experience letter and one more option may be statuatory document. In the work experience tab, the attachment types were having only 3 values in it - organization chart, reference and statuary document. So it seemed to me that the attachment types of work experience came in qualifications tab and the attachment types of RPL came in work experience tab. After clicking next on work experience tab, the payment tab came up. in qualifications tab, i put my certificates in certificate attachment type. in work experience, i put my documents in organization chart attachment type and then in payment tab in credit card option, i gave my debit card details and submitted the application. So did i submit my ACS application correctly? any ideaz here plz. thx.


Hi

when did you apply for assessment and at what stage your application is?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi
> 
> when did you apply for assessment and at what stage your application is?


just few days back, currently my application is at stage 1.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

I applied for assessment on 7/10/2016 and on 10/10/2016 it moved to second stage and still it is at 2nd stage only (Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.). can somebody explain why there is no progress in last 7 days?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

One query here - in work experience, for my current job, i have given only the joining letter of the company - will it work or do i need to give the notarized statutory declaration for my current job? I have already submitted my ACS skill assessment for software engineer and it is in stage 1 currently.

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

muneebsaj said:


> Hi,
> thanks for your response, did you provide any salary slips too.


not so far..

I don't have salary slips as those were in soft copies available in the HR system, and now I don't have any. Though I may have to provide if the CO asks for those. 
will check with the old companies if they could provide a statement on my tenure..


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query here - in work experience, for my current job, i have given only the joining letter of the company - will it work or do i need to give the notarized statutory declaration for my current job? I have already submitted my ACS skill assessment for software engineer and it is in stage 1 currently.
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Statuary declaration is must to confirm your roles and responsibilities. your joining letter will only confirm that your are working with xyz company.below are the documents required for assessment.
1.Employment letter by HR (Or joining letter)
2.First and last month salary slip.
3.SD for RnR
4.Graduation marksheets & Passing Cert.

If you have not submitted your SD then CO will ask.better you keep it ready to avoid further delay in assessment.


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Statuary declaration is must to confirm your roles and responsibilities. your joining letter will only confirm that your are working with xyz company.below are the documents required for assessment.
> 1.Employment letter by HR (Or joining letter)
> 2.First and last month salary slip.
> 3.SD for RnR
> ...


Hello Ajji,

I have my RnR letter in company letter head and signed by HR head (2 employers) . Do i need any other documents if I am submitting RnR in company letter head? Also I am not claiming any points for Work experience

Regards


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, I forgot to put my IELTS test result in ACS skill assessment submit application for software engineer. Now what should i do? any ideas please. thanks.


IELTS score is required while submitting EOI ..... it is not required while ACS is assessing your skills.
So relax, as there is nothing wrong you done here.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

harneet85 said:


> IELTS score is required while submitting EOI ..... it is not required while ACS is assessing your skills.
> So relax, as there is nothing wrong you done here.


For my current job, I have submitted only joining letter.

So since I have already submitted my ACS application and it is in stage 1, now what can I do? Will ACS ask me to provide the SD for roles and responsibilities, or, will it just give the skill assessment output and neglect my current job details for points for work experience?

I need points for work experience, so please suggest what should I do here? Thanks.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> For my current job, I have submitted only joining letter.
> 
> So since I have already submitted my ACS application and it is in stage 1, now what can I do? Will ACS ask me to provide the SD for roles and responsibilities, or, will it just give the skill assessment output and neglect my current job details for points for work experience?
> 
> I need points for work experience, so please suggest what should I do here? Thanks.


I do believe your application will move forward - backward in between stage 3 and stage 4a.
Stage 3 is where they would ask you for more documents in case something is pending and stage 4a is when its allocated to officer . And if officer thinks it requires more documents , you would be notified and asked to submit any additional documents. So wait for it to move forward and see what they ask you to submit ... 
Normally you should have submitted any related documents in relation to current job , such as - 
Joining letter
Promotion letter
Confirmation letter
Salary slips 
Skill set declaration.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

epb989 said:


> Hello Ajji,
> 
> I have my RnR letter in company letter head and signed by HR head (2 employers) . Do i need any other documents if I am submitting RnR in company letter head? Also I am not claiming any points for Work experience
> 
> Regards


basically you need prove 2 things. one that you are working in xyz company for that you can submit any one of these " joining letter,employment letter & first and last month salary slip".
So as you said you already submitted RnR so now you need to submit document that proves you are working in that company.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

harneet85 said:


> I do believe your application will move forward - backward in between stage 3 and stage 4a.
> Stage 3 is where they would ask you for more documents in case something is pending and stage 4a is when its allocated to officer . And if officer thinks it requires more documents , you would be notified and asked to submit any additional documents. So wait for it to move forward and see what they ask you to submit ...
> Normally you should have submitted any related documents in relation to current job , such as -
> Joining letter
> ...


Hi All,

the previous companies experience letters which i have asked them and which I have got, just now I realized I had put the duties in general terms and it is almost the same content in my work experience letters from my few previous companies.

Will this cause some issue while ACS accesses it, as the duties are written in general terms and the content of the duties is almost similar, as the work which i have performed as a software engineer is similar in all my previous companies.

So please suggest, have I screwed up my experience letters of previous companies by having the same content for duties written in all my previous companies' experience letters? Thanks.


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> basically you need prove 2 things. one that you are working in xyz company for that you can submit any one of these " joining letter,employment letter & first and last month salary slip".
> So as you said you already submitted RnR so now you need to submit document that proves you are working in that company.


Thank you Ajji,

Sorry to bother but just to get clarity, kindly advice.

1.The documents I have from employer A is RnR letter in company letter head,payslips system generated, usual experience letter in company letter head, Promotion letter in company letter head > am i good to go? do i need notary attestation for any of these?

2.The documents I have from employer B are however limited (current employer) is RnR letter in company letter head, joining letter in company letter head> am i good to go? do i need notary attestation for any of these?

3.The educational qualifications documents. Do i need notary attestation for any?

4.Documents like passport/National identification (voters or Aadhaar card). Do i need notary attestation?

I am not claiming any points for work experience. I just need 15 points for qualification.

Regards,
Eldho


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have done MCA and have worked as 11 years as software engineer and the documents for these I have uploaded for ACS skill assessment for software engineer.

So how many points would I get for qualifications and my work experience? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

harneet85 said:


> I do believe your application will move forward - backward in between stage 3 and stage 4a.
> Stage 3 is where they would ask you for more documents in case something is pending and stage 4a is when its allocated to officer . And if officer thinks it requires more documents , you would be notified and asked to submit any additional documents. So wait for it to move forward and see what they ask you to submit ...
> Normally you should have submitted any related documents in relation to current job , such as -
> Joining letter
> ...


Since I sent email to ACS asking how can I upload my current job experience letter, I got below reply from ACS team:
Please be advised once you have submitted the application no further documents can be attached.As stated in the ACS guidelines it is at the applicants discretion to provide all required documents before submission.

So does this mean ACS team will just access the information which I had uploaded earlier and just give assessment result directly, without considering my current job for work experience? Any ideas/thoughts please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

*ACS appeal or reapplication - which is better?*

Hi All,

ACS appeal or fresh new reapplication - which is better? any information here please. thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ACS appeal or fresh new reapplication - which is better? any information here please. thanks.




I think fresh, but of course depends in each individual case.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I think fresh, but of course depends in each individual case.,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below is my current ACS application details:
In my ACS application, I gave exp letters from my previous companies, except my current company. For my current company, I gave only joining letter. Though now I have got the experience letter from my current company too. So I am worrying about if ACS will consider my current job for work experience. If ACS will not consider my current job for relevant work experience due to insufficient documentation, then as a next step - should I go for review of my current ACS application and provide an extra document of my current job work experience - or - should i then reapply with a new ACS application? If I should re-apply with a new fresh application, then should I give reference to the current ACS application?

So now what would you suggest? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Applied on 11th Oct, Mine is still in Stage 4.


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

For me also the same!

I had applied on 11th for my wife( Programmer). Thought that will get the results in 10 days so that I could add up the points and resubmit my EOI. 

But i think I have to wait for a bit longer. Its still in 4th Stage( In process).


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> For me also the same!
> 
> I had applied on 11th for my wife( Programmer). Thought that will get the results in 10 days so that I could add up the points and resubmit my EOI.
> 
> But i think I have to wait for a bit longer. Its still in 4th Stage( In process).


Let me know once it is done. I'll keep you posted on my status.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi, I completed my (distance) degree in computer applications on 2010, but my base qualification is diploma engineering under which i started working in IT from 2004. If I apply for ACS, will they consider my experience only after the date of my degree completion or all the relevant experience will be computed regardless when the degree is done? Could someone please help me to understand on this which will help me a lot to ascertain where I am.. 

Thanks in advance,
Ram..


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lads, I have a 4 years degree but completed in 3.5 years just because i used to take extra courses in summer semester. So if I started in Jan/2002, it was finished in Apr/2006 instead of Oct/2006.

Doest it matter as we mention the dates while filing the acs application.

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

khanbaba82 said:


> Lads, I have a 4 years degree but completed in 3.5 years just because i used to take extra courses in summer semester. So if I started in Jan/2002, it was finished in Apr/2006 instead of Oct/2006.
> 
> Doest it matter as we mention the dates while filing the acs application.
> 
> ...




As long as you have greaduated, and completed required number of semesters, should not be am issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Can you help me decode the ACS result.

"
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Information Technology from xxxx
completed December 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a
major in computing.
.
The following employment after October 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
.
Dates: 06/11 - 12/13 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: AAA
Country: INDIA
.
Dates: 04/15 - 10/16 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Software Tester
Employer: BBB
Country: INDIA
.
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 0/.......
......
.
"

My understanding
a.) the assessment is positive with 261313.
b.) Masters degree is recognized with major in ICT.
c.) skill requirement met date October 2016? 
d.) a+b=15 points for DIBP.
e.) no points for WE(I know, minimum 3 years for 5 points, asking just to get clarification) 
.
I resigned second employer just before submitting for ACS. So employment proof was given until October 2016 only.
.
Regards,
Eldho


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

*Electronics and Telecom and ACS*

Hi,

I have applied to ACS with BE (electronics and telecom and Distance Learning PGDIT in IT) in software engineer category.

I would like to have expert opinion that one of my work exp was not considered by ACS with below reason

"Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation"

they have not asked me any additional docs for clarification.

Also they have considered my exp from May 2009 onward , while i had shown exp from April 2004 onward which means they have deducted my 5 years of work exp .

I had shown form April-2004 to Aug-2016 (12 yrs 4 months)- 5 years =7 yrs 4 months i.e 8 months less than 8 yrs to reach 20 points .



I want to know if i resend them revised work exp letter for above insufficient work which is about 11 months , will it help me to increase my point to reach 8 yrs and attain 20 points ..

Will they charge me for this again and will they consider it ?


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

When did you completed your degree??
ACS need your degree certificate and transcript to assess. did you append them in online form. 

type acs assessment in google and find the PDF document about ACS skills assessment guidelines first


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

epb989 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can you help me decode the ACS result.
> 
> ...


It seems that ACS have deducted 5 years from your work experience to asses your skills positive. This could be either because 
1 your degree does not closely related to your nominated occupation(subjects you done does not represent the requirement ) or 
2 your related work is not sufficiently represent the suitability. 


To clearly say I must check your transcript and service letters.


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

khanbaba82 said:


> Lads, I have a 4 years degree but completed in 3.5 years just because i used to take extra courses in summer semester. So if I started in Jan/2002, it was finished in Apr/2006 instead of Oct/2006.
> 
> Doest it matter as we mention the dates while filing the acs application.
> 
> ...


Normally ACS does not consider qualifications under 6 months. So your degree is accepted. There is a time range in the application form you can select to indicate the duration of your degree. if it is more than 6 months , NO PROBLEM.

But bare in mind that your courses in transcript should colsely related to the nominated occupation. otherwise you may need more work experience.


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

Rameshnathan said:


> Hi, I completed my (distance) degree in computer applications on 2010, but my base qualification is diploma engineering under which i started working in IT from 2004. If I apply for ACS, will they consider my experience only after the date of my degree completion or all the relevant experience will be computed regardless when the degree is done? Could someone please help me to understand on this which will help me a lot to ascertain where I am..
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ram..


Your experience is assessed after the completion of your qualification(degree). so any work experience after 2010 will be considered.


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

tapanagkumar said:


> Applied on 11th Oct, Mine is still in Stage 4.


Hi,
Any Update?


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done MCA and have worked as 11 years as software engineer and the documents for these I have uploaded for ACS skill assessment for software engineer.
> 
> So how many points would I get for qualifications and my work experience? Any ideas please. Thanks.


If you got ACS results let me know. I could help


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> I applied for assessment on 7/10/2016 and on 10/10/2016 it moved to second stage and still it is at 2nd stage only (Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.). can somebody explain why there is no progress in last 7 days?


What is your application status now?


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

I have done my SSLC in 1999 then i joined call center for work and then in 2003 i did my B.com from Correspondence single sitting, then i completed few international certification related to IT industry like MCP, MCSA, MCSE, MCDBA, CIW, ITIL, now i have completed M.Sc (Information & Technology from Karnataka state open university in 2014, currently I am working in Thomson Reuters MNC as Senior Implementation Engineer. i have total 13 Years of Information technology experience.


I have few queries I believe you have the best knowledge & experience to answer it.



Regarding my qualification and experience, just want to briefly recap about it, I have completed B.com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 13 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.



Recently I completed M.Sc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.



My queries are:



1. I have B.Com degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider B.com degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.

If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 13 years total experience, I will end up with 6.5 years experience to claim for experience points.



In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 6.5 years experience?



2. If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?


To validate certificates check below link.

https://mcp.microsoft.com/authenticate/validatemcp.aspx

Transcript ID (841262) and the Access Code (786786786)



Currently I am 33 years 9 months, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.




Please advise me and let me know can i apply to PR of Australia.


Please let me know if i am not eligible for this, so that i can check where i can improve and apply.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Friends...

Has anyone applied ACS with Bachelor degree in Electronics & Communication engineering and is it being considered as a major in computer please? 

Regards...Ram..


----------



## amit_saha1986 (May 17, 2016)

*Hi*



Rameshnathan said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Has anyone applied ACS with Bachelor degree in Electronics & Communication engineering and is it being considered as a major in computer please?
> 
> Regards...Ram..


Did you get any reply for your query


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

amit_saha1986 said:


> Did you get any reply for your query


No! still waiting for somebody to advise on the same..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Rameshnathan said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Has anyone applied ACS with Bachelor degree in Electronics & Communication engineering and is it being considered as a major in computer please?
> 
> Regards...Ram..


They will deduct 4 years from your experience straight away for 4 Year B.E in EnC


----------



## amit_saha1986 (May 17, 2016)

*require help before I submit ACS*

My profile

sep 2006- sep 2009 Bachelor of Science in Hotel Management and Catering Technology

Work:

Nov 2008 - Feb 2010 : 1st job as call center associate in India
Feb 2010 to March 2012 : 2nd job as IT analyst in India
April 2012 to September 2013 : 3rd job as Software engineer Malaysia
September 2013 to till date : Software consultant in India

My questions

1. for skills assessment should I submit the experience of 1st job mentioned above?
2. 6 years will be deducted as I am planning to apply for ICT business Analyst?


My partner Profile 

2008 to 2012 completed bachelor of technology in instrumentation control engineering

work

2012 sep to oct 2015 software engineer 
oct 2015 till date software consultant

Questions

1. Partner needs ACS RPL or normal?
2. 4 years will be deducted or 6 years?
3. total work experience is 4+ years less then 5 years so any change of getting negative?


----------



## singhamitindia (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Hopefully you are doing well.
My points break down
Age - 30
TOEFL - 10

I've expeience in IT for 6 years out of which 2 years are in Australia.
Problem is my education. It's Bachelors of science in pHysics and maths.

Now if I go for ACS , they would give positive assessment but deduct whole 6 years, right.
So no points for that.

But would I be able to claim 15 points for education ?
Or it will be not recognised since it was not ICT. Will it be a 'recognised bachelors degree' if it's not in relevent profession ?

Thanks a lot for reading and giving your opinion.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amit_saha1986 said:


> My profile
> 
> sep 2006- sep 2009 Bachelor of Science in Hotel Management and Catering Technology
> 
> ...


1) Donot mention 1st job as it seems to be overlapping with your education. In fact you can only show the job you seem to be relevent with ACS> But when you apply for VISA, recommended to disclose everything.
2) Yes, 6 years maybe deducted




1) ACS Normal I guess. Where is RPL ?
2) 4 years will be deducted, since it is an ICT Major I guess, not 100% sure
3) If the job role matches, then it will be positive. If it is 0 years experience after 4 years deduction, you cannot claim points, thats all, but it will still be positive.


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

imrixkhan said:


> I have done my SSLC in 1999 then i joined call center for work and then in 2003 i did my B.com from Correspondence single sitting, then i completed few international certification related to IT industry like MCP, MCSA, MCSE, MCDBA, CIW, ITIL, now i have completed M.Sc (Information & Technology from Karnataka state open university in 2014, currently I am working in Thomson Reuters MNC as Senior Implementation Engineer. i have total 13 Years of Information technology experience.
> 
> 
> I have few queries I believe you have the best knowledge & experience to answer it.
> ...


I dont think ACS will consider B.Com degree as related skills as they specifically mentioned the subject areas which should include in the degree. My advice is to go with MCSA and claim 6 years of experiance. if you get 7EACh in IELTS i think you have enough point to apply.


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

singhamitindia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hopefully you are doing well.
> My points break down
> ...


ACS will not asses it as ICT major because there is no ICt component in the degree. so they may deduct 6 years experiance from you. If you could score IELTS 8 each band you have a chance.


----------



## singhamitindia (Nov 14, 2016)

toyota110 said:


> ACS will not asses it as ICT major because there is no ICt component in the degree. so they may deduct 6 years experiance from you. If you could score IELTS 8 each band you have a chance.


Thanks for answering, a quick ques.

Would it be helpful to MCSE now. It would only deduct 5 years. I would be able to get 5 points for 1 year Aus exp then.

I'm also thinking to give PTE or IELTS . 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

*ACS Timelines*

Hi All,

Below are the timelines taken by ACS for my application (261313 - Software Engineer).

Stage	Status Date
Stage 1	Submitted 04-11-2016
Stage 2	Allocated 04-11-2016
Stage 3	NA	
Stage 4a	With Assessor	07-11-2016
Stage 4b	In Progress	14-11-2016
Stage 5	Case Finalised	15-11-2016

It is a successful assessment and will be submitting the EOI shortly.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

Is there any advantage of having a honors degree (4 years) than having a general degree (3 years)? in terms of points.
I have a 3 years Bsc in IT degree. If i had a honors degree (4 years) would I receive more points?


----------



## prakashgade (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello friends, I need help for preparing the Reference Letter for jod code-261313 (Software Engineer).... Can somebody send me the sample ref letter for the above code or any similar one, will really helpful for me...thanks.


----------



## prakashgade (Aug 25, 2016)

katts007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are the timelines taken by ACS for my application (261313 - Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


Congrats & All the best...!!!?


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Congrats Karthik, 

I have also submitted to ACS on 10-Nov-2016, and it is in Stage-4a since 11th Nov. I hope it will declare the result by 21st. ..

Regards
Suren 



katts007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are the timelines taken by ACS for my application (261313 - Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


----------



## prakashgade (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello friends, I need help for preparing the Reference Letter for jod code-261313 (Software Engineer).... Can somebody send me the sample ref letter for the above code or any similar one, will really helpful for me...thanks.

If sombody has the same pl send me on- <SNIP> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------

